# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة صورة ومرض

## صفآء الروح

صباحكم \ مسائكم خير ورضى الرحمن 
ما أكثر العواصف التي تهبُّ علينا ، وتملأ آفاقنا بالغيوم المرعدة ،  
وكم يواجَه المرء بما يكره ، ويُحرم ما يشتهي » . 
ومن تلك الأحداث والعواصف التي تواجه الإنسان « المرض »
عفانا الله والمسلمين منه يااارب 
فلا يكاد يخلو إنسان من عارض يمر به ، 

فيصاب بمرض أو يوجد عنده من يمر بمرض من الأمراض التي لا يملك داءها ودواءها إلا الله - سبحانه وتعالى 
﴿ وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ ﴾( الشعراء : 80 ) .


مسابقتنا الهدف الرئيسي منها زيادة المعلومات الطبيه وأخذ فكره أكبرعن الأمراض
حتى وان لم يكن اختصاصنا طب
فكرة المسابقة من عنوانها
راح احط الكم صورة لمرض معين
والمطلوب منكم هو التعرف على اسم هذا المرض 
وممكن انكم تحط النا اي شي عن هذا المرض
وان شاء الله الاقي تفاعل منكم في هذي المسابقة
بعد لحظات راح احط الكم اول صورة
والتقييم راح يكون لأول 3 اجابات صحيحة 
وراح تحتسب نقطة لأول شخص يجاوب
والي يجمع اكبر عدد نقاط راح تكون له جائزة ....
خالص تحياتي للجميع
دمتم بخير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوووضه


صبحش الله بالخير

ومسابقه متميزة من إنسانه هي الأروووع

عافانا الله واياكم من شر ّ البلايا والأمراض ابحق محمد وآله


وأتشرف أكون صاحبة أول رد ّ

والفوز أتمناه للكل قبلي

وإن شاء الله انشارك وياش حبيبة قلبي


يعطيش ربي العافيه على الأفكار الجميلة

وموضوعش يستحق التقييم 


تقبلي مروري وأمنياتي بالتوفيق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*رجعت لكم مع اول صورة*
*والمطلوب هو التعرف على اسم هذا المرض*  



**** 
**
*وان شاء الله تكون البداية سهلة*
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*
*دمتم في رعاية الرحمن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم



يعطيش الله الصحه والعافيه حبيبة قلبي*


*
اسم المرض


تقوّس الساقين ( الكساح )*

*
 تقوّس الساقين (الخرع ) أو الكساح ينجم من فشل توضّع الكالسيوم على العظام النامية  لسبب ما مؤدّياً إلى ليونتها.

غير انّ السبب الأكثر شيوعاً لهذا المرض هو  العوز الغذائي لفيتامين “د” الناجم إمّا عن قلّة التعرّض لأشعّة الشمس أو عدم تناول  ما يكفي من الفيتامين “د” أو عن كليهما.

إنّ أكثر ما يحدث عند الأطفال  المعتمدين على حليب الثدي خاصّة إذا كانت الأم لا تتناول مايكفي من الفيتامين “د”  أثناء الحمل والإرضاع ولا تتعرّض لأشعّة الشمس خاصّةً في حال تكرار الإنجاب بفترة  متقاربة.

كما يلاحظ كثرة حدوثه عند الأطفال في فترة النموّ السريع كالأطفال  ناقصي وزن الولادة واليافعين، كما يتأثر ذوو الجلد الغامق خاصة إذا لم يضف  الفيتامين “د” إلى غذائهم.

إنّ أكثر المصادر الغذائيّة الغنيّة بفيتامين “د”  هي صفار البيض وزيت كبد الحوت بينما يحوي حليب البقر والحبوب والخضار كميّات زهيدة  منه.

يتظاهر الخرع (الكساح) بتغيّرات في عظام الجسم عموماً إذ تبدأ بتغيير  شكل الجمجمة، وتأخّر انغلاق اليوافيخ مع اتساعها كما تصبح عظامها طريّة ويتأخّر  بزوغ الأسنان وتتأثر المينا مع زيادة التعرّض للنخر كذلك يزداد عرض المشاشات  بالعظام الطويلة ويتأخّر المشي وإذا مشى الطفل تقوّست أطرافه إضافة إلى ضعف العضلات  وقصر القامة، وزيادة التعرّق حول رأس الطفل.. و تشاهد علامات أخرى بفحص الطفل من  قبل الطبيب الذي يؤكّد التشخيص مخبريّاً وشعاعيّاً ومن ثمّ يصف العلاج اللازم من  فيتامين “د” المتوفّر تجاريّاً مع نصح الأهل بتعريض الطفل للأشعّة فوق البنفسجيّة  (بين الساعة 9-11 صباحاً) مع التأكيد على إنّها لاتخترق الزجاج، وكذلك الإكثار من  الأغذية الغنيّة به، وأخيراً يجب ألاّ ننسى إن درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوووضه*
> 
> 
> *صبحش الله بالخير* 
> *ومسابقه متميزة من إنسانه هي الأروووع* 
> ...



*ياهلا فيك يا عمري انتينه*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*الأروع هو انتي والله*
*وهذي المسابقة لا شي تحت مسابقاتك وافكارك الروعة*
*والله يكفينا ويكفيكم من كل مرض وشر وبلى*
*ويمكن على الجميع بالصحة العافية*
*وانتي كمان تستاهلي التقييم وتستاهلي كل خير* 
*اسعدتي قلبي بهذا الحضور* 
*ما انحرم من تشجيعك المتواصل لي*
*تقبلي احر تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يشلفي الجمييع ويبعد عنا وعنكم كلل سووء ياارب
مسابه جمييله اختي نهـــ إحساس ـضة \ومميزه ايضا كالعاده
اتمنى لك  التوفيق داائما

اعتقد انه يسمى بالتقوس او لين العضام والسبب هو نقص الكالسيم

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانا  كمان  حاولت  ان اجد  اي كلمات* 
*تختلف  عما  نقلته  ابنتي انين* 

*لم اجد  انما  عرفت  المرض  وهو* 

*(الخرع )  (الكساح )  تقوس الارجل* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*نهضة  احساس* 

*وبالتوفيق  للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*فكرة راااائعة ...*

*تسلميين غناااااتي نهوووض ع المسابقة المفيدة ..*

*الله يعطيييكـ العااافية ..*

*إن شاء الله من المتواااصلين معااكـ ..*

*دمتي بتميز ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر نهووضة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> 
> *يعطيش الله الصحه والعافيه حبيبة قلبي* 
> 
> 
> *اسم المرض* 
> ...



*وعليكم  السلام والرحمة غناتي انونة*
*اجابة صحيحة ونموذجية قمر*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يالغلا*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي خااااااااااالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الله يشلفي الجمييع ويبعد عنا وعنكم كلل سووء ياارب
> 
> مسابه جمييله اختي نهـــ إحساس ـضة \ومميزه ايضا كالعاده
> اتمنى لك التوفيق داائما 
> 
> اعتقد انه يسمى بالتقوس او لين العضام والسبب هو نقص الكالسيم



*اهلا اخي قمي*
*تسلم اخوي هذا من ذوقك*
*اجابتك صحيحة كذلك*
*وتم تقييمك*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوف مشاركتك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *وانا كمان حاولت ان اجد اي كلمات* 
> 
> *تختلف عما نقلته ابنتي انين*  
> *لم اجد انما عرفت المرض وهو*  
> *(الخرع ) (الكساح ) تقوس الارجل*  
> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي*  
> *نهضة احساس*  
> *وبالتوفيق للجميع*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*اجابة صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*ويسمى ايضا بهشاشة العظام*
*كلها تسميات صحيحة للمرض*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم تقييمك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *فكرة راااائعة ...*
> 
> *تسلميين غناااااتي نهوووض ع المسابقة المفيدة ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيييكـ العااافية ..*
> 
> *إن شاء الله من المتواااصلين معااكـ ..*
> 
> *دمتي بتميز ..*



*تسلمي خيتو ليلاس
ولأروع هو حضورك هنا
الله يعطيش الف عافية
وربي ما يحرمني منك
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ننتظر نهووضة



*تسلمي حب غناتي على الحضور*
*لحظات واحط الصورة الجديدة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم
 
في الصورة السابقة كانت الاجابة هي /// هشاشة العظام او لين العظام او الكساح
*اول اجابة كانت من نصيب اختي انين*
*وبالتالي احتسبت الها اول نقطة*
*وتم تقييم جميع الإجابات* 
*انين *  


وصف للمرض///
لماذا يحدث الكساح؟
. يكون الاطفال الخدج
. ناقصي وزن الولادة اكثر عرضة للكساح من غيرهم من الاطفال خاصة اذا كانت الام لا تتعرض لاشعة الشمس 
. يحدث الكساح عند الاطفال عندما يكون الوارد الطعامي من فيتامين د قليلا و عندما لا يتعرض الطفل لاشعة الشمس خاصة في الصباح 
ماهي أعراض الكساح؟ 
. يكون تطور الكساح بسيطا بحيث لا يكتشف الا متأخرا و في المراحل الاولى
. يتأخر ظهور الاسنان عند الطفل
. تأخر الحركة المناسبة للطفل كالجلوس والزحف والوقوف والمشي.
. يصبح نموه بطيئا 
. تصبح جبهة الطفل عريضة واليافوخ الامامي واسعا و تصبح ساقيه مقوستان و اذا لم يعالج قد يؤدي لتشوه العظام
. و بفحص الطفل تلاحظ السبحة الضلعية وهي عبارة عن عقيدات على الوجه الامامي للقفص الصدري و تصبح مشاشات العظام عريضة و عند الرضيع تكون عظام الجمجمة طرية و ملمسها مثل كرة البينغ بونغ
. أحيانا يلاحظ زيادة التعرق عند الطفل قد يزداد تعرضه للالتهابات التنفسية. 
كيف يكون التشخيص : 
يكون بفحص الطفل 
معرفة مستوى كالسيوم الدم حيث يكون طبيعيا او ناقصا قليلا ومستوى الفوسفور حيث يكون ناقصا ومستوى الفوسفاتاز القلوية حيث تكون مرتفعة

المعالجة : 
. تعريض الطفل لشمس الصباح أو المغرب
. من المهم معرفة انه حتى زجاج النافذة المنزلية يمنع جسم الطفل من الاستفادة من الشمس لذلك يجب تعريض جسم الطفل مباشرة لاشعة الشمس
. أعطاء جرعة كبيرة من الفيتامين د للحالات المتقدمة و جرعات اقل للحالات الخفيفة 
الوقاية : 
تكون بتزويد الطفل بالفيتامين د بمقدار اربعمائة وحدة يوميا وتعريضه لاشعة الشمس خصوصا لمن هم على رضاعة طبيعية فقط

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:* 

** 
*ماهو اسم المرض في هذي الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المرض هو /الاستسقاء الدماغي ..* 

*الاستسقاء الدماغي** هو: تراكم للسائل النخاعي الشوكى الذي يفرز و يمتص بكميات متساوية.. تراكم هذا السائل داخل تجاويف المخ و تأثيره على نسيج المخ.* 
*ماهى أسباب الاستسقاء الدماغي ؟* 

*الاستسقاء الدماغي يمكن أن يكون له* 
*-أسباب خلقية:*
*و ينتج ذلك من انسداد في قنوات السائل أثناء تكون الجنين أو انسداد في الثقوب التي يتم منها امتصاص السائل أو يحدث نتيجة -لاستخدام الجفت:* 
*أثناء الولادة أو الشفاط أثناء الولادة بطريقة خاطئة مما يؤدى الى نزيف داخل الجمجمة و قد يتسبب هذا النزيف الى انسداد قنوات السائل أو قد يكون سببه هو*
*- التهابات :*
*مثل الالتهاب السحائي و الذي يحدث بعد الولادة بعدة أشهر,أي أن هناك أسباب قديتعرض لها بعد ولادته والتي منها:*  

*1 - الحمي الشوكية.*  

*2 - تعرض الطفل لصدمات أثناء الولادة.*  

*3 - التعرض لأي حادث في الرأس.*  

*4- الأورام التي تنشأ في الدماغ.*



*عزيزتي نهضه ..*
*وحشتينااا بالمنتدى وبالمسابقات وبكل قسم ينتظر طلتكِ الحلووة..*
*اخباركِ؟ اتمنى تكوني بخير دائماا ..*
*لك كل الشكر على المسابقه الهادفه والتوعويه..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه على هيك فكره ومسااابقه..*
*ماننحرم منكِ ولا من جهودكِ الراائعه..*
*حماكِ المولى ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

ماعرفتهم

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما طلعت عندي الصوره

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تم رفع الصور مرة اخرة*
*ان شاء الله تكون واضحة للجميع*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر غاليتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

الإستسقاء الدماغي ! ( Hydrocephalus )

ما هو الاستسقاء </B>

عبارة عن تجمع غير طبيعي للسائل النخاعي في تجاويف الدماغ، ناتج عن عيب خلقي يعيق
تصريف السائل بشكل طبيعي مما يؤدي الى الضغط على الدماغ والذي يؤدي الى تلف دائم في 
الخلايا الدماغية اذا لم يعالج .

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعطيش الله العافيه نهوووضتي

أتفق مع إجابة أختي شذى

وإجابة أخي نبراس


هو مرض 

إســـتــســـقـــاء الــدمـــاغ عند الأطفال*







*استسقاء  الدماغ عند الأطفال*  *هو  ببساطة زيادة**كمية سائل الدماغ والنخاع الشوكي عادة بسبب خلل في  الامتصاص ونادراً بسبب زيادة**الإفراز . هذا التعريف لا ينطبق بالطبع على حالات تمدد  أبطنة الدماغ بسبب ضمور**الدماغ .* *وهناك نقطة مهمة وهي إفراز وامتصاص سائل الدماغ . المعرف  أنه يفرز يومياً**من هذا السائل حوالي نصف لتر ويفرز بواسطة ضفائر مشيمية  توجد في جميع الأبطنة**بالدماغ . ومن هناك يتدفق هذا السائل إلى اسفل باتجاه  النخاع الشوكي متدفق من**البطينين الجانبيين نحو البطين الثالث إلى البطين الرابع  عن طريق قناة ثم يتدفق من**البطين الرابع عبر ثلاث فتحات اثنتان جانبيتان وواحدة في  المنتصف بالإضافة إلى قناة**النخاع الشوكي . ويمر السائل بعد ذلك اسفل العنكبوتية  وهي تحيط بالمخ والنخاع**الشوكي من الخارج وهنا مناطق امتصاص السائل متركزة حول  أوعية السحاء العديدية ،**وبعد امتصاصه ينقل إلى الدورة الدموية العامة .

* *واستسقاء الدماغ نوعان :* *الاستسقاء**الانسدادي  :**  ويحدث بسبب انسداد في مجرى السائل عبر الفتحات .* *الاستسقاء الاتصالي**:**وفي هذا النوع لا يوجد انسداد في  مجرى السائل ، ولكن هناك قصوراً في امتصاص السائل**عند الأماكن المخصصة لذلك .

* *الأسباب  التي تؤدي إلى أي من النوعين كثيرة متعددة ،**واذكر منها  :* *الأسباب الخلقية ، والأورام الحميدة أو الخبيثة ،  الالتهابات والنزيف**الدموي. وأعراض هذا المرض متباينة بين طفل وآخر حسب السن  ،* *ففي  الأطفال حديثي**الولادة تلاحظ الأم أن رأس الطفل يكبر بصورة غير طبيعية  مع استفراغ وتغيير في شكل**العيون وقد يصل الأمر إلى فقدان الوعي مما يفزع الأم  ويزعجها ، ولكن ربما يختلف**الأمر في الأطفال كبار السن نوعاً ما ، حيث تظهر الأعراض  في شكل صداع واستفراغ وضعف**النظر أو ازدواجية الرؤية بالإضافة إلى أعراض التخلف  العقلي . هذه الأعراض التي**ذكرتها قد تظهر بالتدريج أو بصور حادة  فجائية* *

**الاعراض والعلامات :* *تختلف علامات واعراض**استسقاء الرأس مع اختلاف عمر  الطفل ودرجة الضغط داخل القحف ( الجمجمة ) . ففي الرضع**والاطفال الصغار تكون الاعراض  خفية مثل : فشل في النمو ـ هياج ـ قياء ـ نقص الشهية** .* *وقد يبدي الفحص يافوخ كبير وعريض  واوردة متمددة في قبة الجمجمة وعلامة غروب الشمس**في العينين ، أو تشنج في الطرفين  السفليين . ويلاحظ بالفحص السريري المتكرر أن محيط**الرأس يزداد بسرعة أكثر من  المتوقع . وقد تظهر لدى الأطفال الأكبر وزناً حليمة**العصب البصري وأعراض أخرى  لإرتفاع الضغط مع التحام دروز الجمجمة .* *التشخيص* *بالاعتماد على الفحص السريري وبواسطة تصوير الرأس  بالأمواج فوق الصوتية والتصوير**الطبقي المحوري المحوسب** ( ct ) * *أو  بواسطة الرنين المغناطيسي** ( mri ) .* *العلاج :  يتم**بوضع شنت ( أنبوب ) لتصريف السائل الدماغي الشوكي من  بطين المخ إلى البريتوان ( جوف**البطن ) أو الأذنية اليمنى من القلب . المضاعفات  الرئيسية للشنت : هي الإنتان**وانسداد الشنت ، وتكون المعالجة حينها بالمضادات الحيوية  وتغيير الأنبوب ( الشنت** ) .* *ويجب تجديد التحويلة ( الشنت ) عدة مرات مع نمو الطفل  .* *الإنذار  :* *من  الصعب تحديد**إنذار المرض لدى الأطفال المصابين بإستسقاء الرأس . إذ  أنه يتأثر بعوامل متعددة ،**وعلى أي حال فمن أجل المحافظة على القدرة العقلية بشكل  مقبول يجب كشف الإستسقاء**باكراً ما أمكن ومعالجته . غالباً ما تتأخر بعض وظائف  الجهاز الحركي مثل الجلوس ،**ولكن اللغة والذكاء قد لا تتأثر في حالة المعالجة  الناجحة**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

الاستسقاء الدماغي
Hydrocephalus
     تحيط عظام الجمجمة بالمخ ، وبما أنها صلبة فإن هناك سائل يسمى السائل النخاعي يحيط بالمخ لحمايته ، وهذا السائل يدور في التجاويف الداخلية للمخ بالإضافة إلى دورته حول المخ وداخل الحبل الشوكي ، وبالإضافة إلى الحماية ، فإن هذا السائل يعمل كوسيط ناقل للمواد المغذية للمخ والمواد التي يتخلص منها ، وهذا السائل يستخلص من الدم ، وينتج بمعدل يومي يتراوح بين 50 – 500 ملي لتر حسب العمر ، كما أنه يمتص من خلال خلايا خاصة بنفس المعدل.

ما هو الاستسقاء ؟ 
هو أتساع تجويف البطين الدماغي ، لعدم التوافق بين إنتاج السائل النخاعي وامتصاصه .

 

ما هي دورة السائل النخاعي ؟
يفرز السائل النخاعي من الضفيرة المشيمية  Choroid plexus الموجودة في الجزء الداخلي من البطين الدماغي الخارجي وسطح البطين الثالث والرابع ، ويأخذ السائل دورته داخل الدماغ من البطين الثالث ثم البطين الرابع ومن خلال فتحة لوسكا وماجندي Lusaka & Magandi  إلى المنطقة تحت العنكبوتية  Subarachroid ، حيث يمتص عن طريق الحبيبات والزغيبات العنكبوتية .
   تبلغ كمية السائل النخاعي في الكبار 135 مليمتر ، ويبلغ الإنتاج اليومي نصف لتر ، ويكون الضغط العام للسائل  100 ملليمتر من الماء .
     في حال انغلاق الطريق الذي يسلكه ( منطقة أو فتحة) ، فإن المنطقة السابقة للانغلاق سوف تتوسع ويكبر حجمها ( اتساع الأبطنة ) ، مما يؤثر على الدماغ والألياف العصبية.

كيف يحدث الاستسقاء في الصلب المشقوق ؟
في حالة الصلب المشقوق ، تحدث العيوب والتغييرات في مرحلة متقدمة من الحمل ، فهناك الكيس المائي خارج المنطقة ، وقد يكون الحبل الشوكي خارج المنطقة أيضاً ، وغالباً يكون هناك تحرك للحبل الشوكي إلى الأسفل ( Arnold Chiari malformation )، ومن ثم يتحرك المخ والمخيخ إلى الأسفل كذلك ، وهكذا ينغلق الطريق في فتحة  لوساكا وماجندي Luska & Magandi وعليه يكون هناك توسع لجميع الأبطنة السابقة له ( الجانبي ، الثالث ، الرابع ) ، وهذه الزيادة في التوسع  تستمر حتى يجد السائل النخاعي مخرجا له ، وحيث أن الانسداد دائم ، فيجب إيجاد مخرج صناعي له وهو العملية الجراحية التوصيلية والمسماة بالقسطرة الدماغية  Shunt . 

 
 مقطع طولي للدماغ والحبل الشوكي تظهر فية التجاويف المخية ومجرى السائل الدماغي
ما هي نسبة حدوث الاستسقاء  ؟
في حالة الصلب المشقوق ( التورم السحائي النخاعي )  فان النسبة تصل إلى 90% من الحالات ، ويكون الانسداد في قاعدة الدماغ ، أي أن جميع الأبطنه تتوسع.

ما هي العلامات المرضية للاستسقاء ؟
تختلف العلامات المرضية للاستسقاء حسب المرحلة العمرية ، وفي الأطفال حديثي الولادة تكون عظام الجمجمة غير ملتئمة ، ومع أتساع الأبطنة  تضغط على الدماغ وتزيد حجمه ، ومن ثم تزيد من حجم الرأس ، ويمكن إيجاز العلامات المرضية كما يلي :
 زيادة محيط الرأس.
 زيادة حجم النافوخ الأمامي والخلفي .
 جلد الجمجمة يكون رقيقا ويمكن مشاهدة الأوعية الدموية من خلالها .
 انحراف سواد العينين إلى أسفل معطية  صورة غروب الشمس    
 البكاء بشكل حاد ومستمر.
  ضمور عصب العين.

 
 التشخيص  :
يعتمد التشخيص على الفحص السريري ، ومعرفة الحالة المصاحبة ، بالإضافة إلى بعض الفحوصات الإشعاعية مثل :
 الأشعة العادية : وتعطي صورة سطح النحاس المضروب وهي غير تشخيصي.
 الأشعة المقطعية : وتعطي صور واضحة عن الحالة ومكان الانسداد.
 الأشعة الصوتية : وتعطي صورة عن تطور حجم البطين وتستخدم في المتابعة.
 مقياس الضغط داخل الأبطنة الدماغية.

ماهي الجراحة اللازمة؟
لوجود انسداد في طريق الدورة الدماغية للسائل ، فان إيجاد مخرج لهذا السائل مهم جداً ، وحيث أنه لا يمكن التدخل لعلاج الانسداد الموجود ، فإن إيجاد مخرج آخر لتقليل الضغط داخل الدماغ مهم ، حيث يقوم جراح الأعصاب بعمل توصيل بين الأبطنة والخارج لتسهيل خروج السائل
     يقوم الجراح بإدخال أنبوبة في البطين الجانبي ، وتخرج من عظمة الجمجمة ، وهناك يمكن وضع صمام للتحكم في كمية السائل المتحرك معتمداً على توازن الضغط داخل البطين ، ومن هذا الصمام وتحت الجلد  تكون هناك أنبوبة متصلة عبر الرقبة والصدر لتنتهي في البطن ، حيث يصل السائل النخاعي الزائد ويمتص من خلال الغشاء البريتوني ، عادة تكون الأنبوبة الموصلة طويلة ، وتكون الزيادة في منطقة البطن ، فهكذا لا نحتاج إلى تغيير الأنبوبة مع نمو الطفل.

 

هل هناك مشاكل للتوصيلة ؟
عادة تقوم التوصيلة يعملها خير قيام ، ولكن هناك مشاكل يجب الانتباه لها مثل :
 الانسداد : لأي سبب مما يستدعي تغييرها
 الالتهابات : مما يستدعي إلى العلاج المركز وقد يحتاج الأمر إلى إزالة القسطرة خلال مدة العلاج ثم تركيبها مرة أخري.


*عند البحث على  موضوع  مثل هذا  تضاف  معلومات قيمة الى مخزوننا  من المعلومات وهذه الفائدة  نسستفيد منها جميعا  الباحث والقارئ  والمطلع  على الموضوع* 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*نهضة احساس* 

*على هذا  الموضوع  الرائع والمفيد* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *المرض هو /الاستسقاء الدماغي ..*
> 
> 
> *الاستسقاء الدماغي** هو: تراكم للسائل النخاعي الشوكى الذي يفرز و يمتص بكميات متساوية.. تراكم هذا السائل داخل تجاويف المخ و تأثيره على نسيج المخ.* 
> *ماهى أسباب الاستسقاء الدماغي ؟* 
> 
> *الاستسقاء الدماغي يمكن أن يكون له* 
> *-أسباب خلقية:*
> *و ينتج ذلك من انسداد في قنوات السائل أثناء تكون الجنين أو انسداد في الثقوب التي يتم منها امتصاص السائل أو يحدث نتيجة -لاستخدام الجفت:* 
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي شذى*
*الحمدلله انا بخير*
*انت كيفك؟*
*وانتو كمان وحشتوني كتير كتير*
*واجابتك صحيحة قمر*
*وتسلمي والله* 
*الله يوفقش ويعافيش يارب*
*سيتم تقييمك ولك النقطة لأول اجابة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الإستسقاء الدماغي ! ( Hydrocephalus )
> 
> ما هو الاستسقاء </B>
> 
> عبارة عن تجمع غير طبيعي للسائل النخاعي في تجاويف الدماغ، ناتج عن عيب خلقي يعيق
> تصريف السائل بشكل طبيعي مما يؤدي الى الضغط على الدماغ والذي يؤدي الى تلف دائم في 
> الخلايا الدماغية اذا لم يعالج .



*اجابة صحيحة اخوي نبراس*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم تقييمك*
*ما ننحرم من روعة مشاركتك في المسابقة*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *يعطيش الله العافيه نهوووضتي*
> 
> *أتفق مع إجابة أختي شذى* 
> *وإجابة أخي نبراس* 
> 
> *هو مرض*  
> *إســـتــســـقـــاء الــدمـــاغ عند الأطفال* 
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*فعلا الإجابة صحيحة*
*اجابتك كافية ووافية*
*وما شاء الله جبتي النا معلومات قيمة ورائعة*
*الله يوفقك ويسعدك يارب*
*تم تقييمك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الاستسقاء الدماغي
> Hydrocephalus
> تحيط عظام الجمجمة بالمخ ، وبما أنها صلبة فإن هناك سائل يسمى السائل النخاعي يحيط بالمخ لحمايته ، وهذا السائل يدور في التجاويف الداخلية للمخ بالإضافة إلى دورته حول المخ وداخل الحبل الشوكي ، وبالإضافة إلى الحماية ، فإن هذا السائل يعمل كوسيط ناقل للمواد المغذية للمخ والمواد التي يتخلص منها ، وهذا السائل يستخلص من الدم ، وينتج بمعدل يومي يتراوح بين 50 – 500 ملي لتر حسب العمر ، كما أنه يمتص من خلال خلايا خاصة بنفس المعدل. 
> ما هو الاستسقاء ؟ 
> هو أتساع تجويف البطين الدماغي ، لعدم التوافق بين إنتاج السائل النخاعي وامتصاصه . 
> 
> 
> ما هي دورة السائل النخاعي ؟
> يفرز السائل النخاعي من الضفيرة المشيمية Choroid plexus الموجودة في الجزء الداخلي من البطين الدماغي الخارجي وسطح البطين الثالث والرابع ، ويأخذ السائل دورته داخل الدماغ من البطين الثالث ثم البطين الرابع ومن خلال فتحة لوسكا وماجندي Lusaka & Magandi إلى المنطقة تحت العنكبوتية Subarachroid ، حيث يمتص عن طريق الحبيبات والزغيبات العنكبوتية .
> ...



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجابتك فعلا صحيحة*
*وما شاء الله معلوماتك كلها قيمة واستفدنا منها كثيرا*
*الله يعطيك الف الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*تم تقييمك*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط المحتسبة :*
*انين * 

*شذى الزهراء*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:*
*ماهو اسم هذا المرض؟*

**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

مساء الخير حبيبة قلبي نهوووضه

إن شاء الله تكوني بخير**

يعطيش ربي العافيه غناتي
* 
*


الــصـــدفــيــّــة


الصدفية Psoriasis

الصدفية هي التهاب جلدي مزمن غير معدي ، نسبة حدوثها 2%. تصيب الجنسين بنسب متساوية. و يمكن أن تصيب مختلف الأعمار لكنها اكثر انتشارا في سن 15-25 عاما.



الأسباب
مازال السبب الرئيسي لحدوث الصدفية غير محدد. فهناك خلل ما يحدث في جهاز المناعة، حيث يؤدى إلى زيادة معدل انقسام خلايا الجلد. عادة تأخذ دورة انقسام خلايا الجلد حتى تنضج و يتم تقشير الخلايا الكيراتينية الميتة 28-30 يوم. أما في حالة الصدفية فان خلايا الجلد تنضج بمعدل أسرع كثيرا ( 3-6 أيام ) و تتجمع الخلايا الكيراتينية الميتة و تتراكم على سطح الجلد مكونة قشور سميكة بيضاء اللون.



أيضا يحدث التهاب بالجلد المصاب ( تحت تلك القشور ) و يظهر أحمر اللون بسبب حدوث بعض التغيرات في الشعيرات الدموية المغذية للجلد مما يؤدى لوجود تغير في الدم المغذى للجلد. و هناك عوامل مساعدة لها دور في حدوث الصدفية، و هي:

عوامل وراثية: حيث وجد أن 30% من المصابين بالصدفية لديهم على الأقل فرد في العائلة مصاب بنفس الحالة. و هذا يؤكد وجود ارتباط وثيق بعوامل جينية . 

عوامل هرمونية: حيث وجد أن الصدفية اكثر انتشارا عند سن البلوغ. أيضا وجد أن الحمل له تأثير على شدة الصدفية. 

عوامل أخرى مساعدة: مثل التوتر العصبي، جروح بالجلد، التهاب بكتيري خاصة التهاب الحلق بالبكتريا السبحية، بعض أنواع الأدوية مثل مضادات الملاريا- بعض مضادات الالتهاب و المسكنات- بعض أدوية ارتفاع الضغط. 


وأترك لأخوتي إحضار المزيد من المعلومات

أحررر تحياتي

دمتي بخير
** 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصــدفيــة* الصدفية مرض جلدي مزمن يتميز بظهور بقع حمراء تغطيها قشور ذات لون فضي ولها احجام مختلفة وتظهر غالباً على فروة الرأس والركبتين والمرفقين وأسفل الظهر والكاحل وعلى أظافر اليدين والقدمين والصدر والبطن وظهر الذراعين والساقين وراحتي اليدين وأخمص القدمين. وهي تؤدي الى حفر في الجلد وتغير اللون واحياناً الى تشقق الأظافر.
وعادة تظهر الإعراض على المراهقين والشباب وتستمر طوال الحياة، وتزيد او تقل درجتها بدون سبب واضح ولا تترك ندباً. وسبب الصدفية الى حد الآن غير معروف، ولكنها تحدث في افراد العائلة مع العلم انها ليست وراثية. وقد لوحظ ان الصدفية تصحب المفاصل شبه الروماتزمية احياناً بالرغم من عدم تبين العلاقة بينهما حتى الآن.
وقد تحدث الصدفية بصورة حادة ولكن اغلب حالاتها مزمنة. وفي الحالات العنيفة تؤدي لقشور وشقوق وقشرة متورمة على راحتي اليد والقدمين ويمكن ان تظهر الطفح ايضاً على الاعضاء التناسلية مع تساقط القشرة المتينة للجلد، واحياناً وفي حالات نادرة يحدث التهاب المفاصل الكبرى والعمود الفقري. تصيب الصدفية حوالي 2الى 4% من البشر وهي توجد في البيض اكثر من السود. وحسب تقرير طبي فهي لا تنتج عن الحساسية او العدوى او الطعام او الضغط العصبي او نقص الفيتامينات والاملاح. وربما تكون بنتيجة خلل في جهاز المناعة يؤدي الى مهاجمة الجسم وهي عادة ليست معدية.
والصدفية تحدث خللاً في نمو واستبدال الجلد فالجسم يستبدل طبيعياً خلايا الجلد كل 48ساعة لكن الصدفية تزيد من سرعة هذه العملية بمعدل 5الى 10مرات مما يؤدي الى حدوث القشور على الجلد.
واشعة الشمس تساعد على التخلص من بقع الصدفية واذا لم يتمكن الشخص من تعريض نفسه لاشعة الشمس فيمكن تعريض المناطق المصابة الى الاشعة فوق البنفسجية، كما ان الاجواء الدافئة والرطبة تفيد كثيراً في تحسين حالة المصاب والجو الجاف يزيد من شدة الصدفية.
*

*

----------


## نبراس،،،

يسمى بالصدفيه  وهو مرض غير معدي

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم* 
> *مساء الخير حبيبة قلبي نهوووضه* 
> *إن شاء الله تكوني بخير* 
> *يعطيش ربي العافيه غناتي* 
> ** 
> 
> *الــصـــدفــيــّــة*
> ...



*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*يمسيش ربي بالخير* 
*اجابة صحيحة انونة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وتستحقي التقييم والنقطة*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الصــدفيــة* الصدفية مرض جلدي مزمن يتميز بظهور بقع حمراء تغطيها قشور ذات لون فضي ولها احجام مختلفة وتظهر غالباً على فروة الرأس والركبتين والمرفقين وأسفل الظهر والكاحل وعلى أظافر اليدين والقدمين والصدر والبطن وظهر الذراعين والساقين وراحتي اليدين وأخمص القدمين. وهي تؤدي الى حفر في الجلد وتغير اللون واحياناً الى تشقق الأظافر.
> وعادة تظهر الإعراض على المراهقين والشباب وتستمر طوال الحياة، وتزيد او تقل درجتها بدون سبب واضح ولا تترك ندباً. وسبب الصدفية الى حد الآن غير معروف، ولكنها تحدث في افراد العائلة مع العلم انها ليست وراثية. وقد لوحظ ان الصدفية تصحب المفاصل شبه الروماتزمية احياناً بالرغم من عدم تبين العلاقة بينهما حتى الآن.
> وقد تحدث الصدفية بصورة حادة ولكن اغلب حالاتها مزمنة. وفي الحالات العنيفة تؤدي لقشور وشقوق وقشرة متورمة على راحتي اليد والقدمين ويمكن ان تظهر الطفح ايضاً على الاعضاء التناسلية مع تساقط القشرة المتينة للجلد، واحياناً وفي حالات نادرة يحدث التهاب المفاصل الكبرى والعمود الفقري. تصيب الصدفية حوالي 2الى 4% من البشر وهي توجد في البيض اكثر من السود. وحسب تقرير طبي فهي لا تنتج عن الحساسية او العدوى او الطعام او الضغط العصبي او نقص الفيتامينات والاملاح. وربما تكون بنتيجة خلل في جهاز المناعة يؤدي الى مهاجمة الجسم وهي عادة ليست معدية.
> والصدفية تحدث خللاً في نمو واستبدال الجلد فالجسم يستبدل طبيعياً خلايا الجلد كل 48ساعة لكن الصدفية تزيد من سرعة هذه العملية بمعدل 5الى 10مرات مما يؤدي الى حدوث القشور على الجلد.
> واشعة الشمس تساعد على التخلص من بقع الصدفية واذا لم يتمكن الشخص من تعريض نفسه لاشعة الشمس فيمكن تعريض المناطق المصابة الى الاشعة فوق البنفسجية، كما ان الاجواء الدافئة والرطبة تفيد كثيراً في تحسين حالة المصاب والجو الجاف يزيد من شدة الصدفية.
> *
> 
> *



*اجابة صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*ومعلومات روعة جبتها النا*
*تم تقييمك*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير

*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يسمى بالصدفيه وهو مرض غير معدي



*اجابة صحيحة اخوي نبراس*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم تقييمك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت خير
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة الصورة السابقة كانت هو مرض الصدفية
والنقطة من نصيب انونتي
وتصبح النتيجة كا التالي:
*

*انين *  

*شذى الزهراء*  
*الصدفية* 
*أنواعها وطرق علاجها

تعتبر الصدفية Psoriasis من الأمراض الجلدية المزمنة، التي تتراجع أعراضها في وقت من الأوقات، ثم تظهر مرة أخرى، وتنجم عن فرط تكاثر خلايا الجلد «كيراتينوسايت» مما يؤدي إلى تراكمها على سطح الجلد مكونة طبقة قشرية.
وعادة ما تختلف أعراض الصدفية من شخص لآخر، ولكنها تنحصر جميعها في الآتي:
- ظهور بقع جلدية حمراء ومغطاة بقشور بيضاء ذات لون فضي.
- جفاف الجلد. 
- حكة وحرقان في الجلد. 
- تكون الأظافر مجعدة وسميكة. 
- انتفاخ وتصلب في المفاصل. 
**أنواع الصدفية
للصدفية عدة أنواع، هي: 
1. الصدفية القشرية: التي تعتبر من أكثر أنواع الصدفية انتشارا، وتظهر على شكل بقع جلدية حمراء وجافة ومغطاة بقشور بيضاء ذات لون فضي، يمكن أن تحدث في أي مكان في الجسم مثل الأعضاء التناسلية.
2. صدفية الأظافر: وهي النوع الذي يمكن أن يصيب أظافر أصابع اليدين أو القدمين، ويسبب تغيرا في نمو ولون الظفر، يمكن أن يسبب هشاشة وضعفا للظفر وبالتالي انفصاله. 
3. صدفية فروة الرأس: تظهر في فروة الرأس وعلى شكل مناطق حمراء مع حكة وقشور بيضاء فضية، نلاحظ ظهور القشور من تحت الجلد الميت في الشعر والأكتاف خصوصا بعد حك فروة الرأس.
4. الصدفية البقعية: تتميز بظهور بقع صغيرة أو تقرحات صغيرة على شكل قطرة الماء على البطن والذراع والساق وفروة الرأس. 
5. الصدفية الانقلابية: تتميز بظهور بقع حمراء ناعمة غالبا في ثنايا الجسم وبالقرب من الأعضاء التناسلية وتحت الثدي وتحت الإبط، وتكون غالبا في الأشخاص الزائدين في الوزن.
6. الصدفية البثرية: من أندر أنواع الصدفية حدوثا، يمكن أن تغطي مساحات واسعة من الجلد أو أن تشمل مناطق صغيرة في اليدين أو القدمين أو الأصابع. وهي تتميز بظهور أعراض عامة مثل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ـ ظهور بثور في راحة اليد وأسفل القدم ـ حكة شديدة ـ نقص الوزن ـ التعب العام. 
7. الصدفية الحمراء: أقل أنواع الصدفية حدوثا، تتميز باحمرار مساحات واسعة من الجسم لدى المرضى المصابين بهذا النوع، ويمكن أن تسبب حكة وحرقة شديدة في الجلد، وهناك عوامل أخرى تساعد في ازدياد هذا النوع من الصدفية مثل التعرض للشمس.
8. التهاب المفاصل الصدفي: في هذا النوع، وبالإضافة إلى التهاب الجلد، يكون هناك تغير في لون الأظافر وانتفاخ وألم شديد في المفاصل، يمكن أن يؤدي هذا النوع إلى التهابات في العين مثل التهاب ملتحمة العين. والأعراض تتراوح من خفيفة إلى شديدة.
**أسباب الصدفية
يعتبر مرض الصدفية ناتجا عن أحد اضطرابات نظام المناعة المزمنة الناجمة عن فرط في نشاط خلايا مناعية معينة، ويتأثر بمجموعة من العوامل، نذكر منها ما يلي:
الأمراض المعدية ـ إصابات الجلد مثل الجروح ـ حروق الشمس ـ الضغط النفسي والتوتر ـ الطقس البارد ـ التدخين ـ شرب الكحول ـ السمنة المفرطة.
كما يتأثر ظهور الصدفية وشدة أعراضها بتناول أدوية معينة، مثل بعض الأدوية التي تستخدم في ارتفاع ضغط الدم «حاصرات بيتا» (بيتا بلوكرز) أو بعض الأدوية التي تستخدم في علاج الملاريا. 
**التشخيص والعلاج
إن تشخيص الصدفية يمكن أن يتم بالنظر وفي بعض الحالات يلجأ الطبيب إلى أخذ عينة من الجلد يتم فحصها تحت المجهر (الميكروسكوب) ليحدد بالضبط نوع الصدفية.
والهدف من العلاج منع زيادة الخلايا الجلدية وجفاف الجلد والالتهابات وتكون ما يشبه الصدف، ويقوم الطبيب باختيار الدواء معتمدا على نوع ودرجة خطورة المرض والمكان المصاب بالمرض.
وفي العادة يبدأ بأخف الأدوية مثل الدهونات (الكريمات) الموضعية والعلاج بالضوء، ومن ثم الانتقال للأقوى في حالة عدم تحسن المريض.
وعلى الرغم من وجود خيارات متعددة لعلاج الصدفية فإنها تعتبر تحد، لأن المرض متقلب، قد يمر المريض بفترات من التحسن أو التدهور، ويمكن تقسيم طرق علاج الصدفية إلى ثلاثة أقسام: 
- العلاج الموضعي: يستخدم لوحده مثل الكريمات والمراهم توضع على الجلد مباشرة، ويمكن علاج الصدفية من الدرجة الخفيفة والمتوسطة بهذه الطريقة، بينما في علاج الدرجة الشديدة من المرض يتم استخدام العلاج الموضعي، بالإضافة للعلاج بالضوء والأدوية عن طريق الفم. 
-‌ العلاج بالضوء: يمكن علاج الصدفية بالضوء الطبيعي أو الصناعي، فأبسط وأسهل طريقة هي تعريض الجلد لنسبة معينة من ضوء الشمس، وهناك أنواع أخرى للعلاج بالأشعة مثل استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الصناعية سواء لوحدها أو مع طرق العلاج الأخرى. 
- الأدوية الأخرى: تستخدم في الحالات الشديدة من المرض أو في حالة عدم استجابة المرض للأنواع الأخرى من العلاج، وقد تكون على شكل حبوب أو إبر تحدد من قبل الطبيب.
- ويعتبر العلاج البيولوجيو الأدوية الحيوية: (محورات الاستجابة البيولوجية الحديثة التي تستخدم للصدفية الشديدة والتهاب المفاصل الصدفي) أحدث الطرق العلاجية الحديثة التي تعقد عليها آمال كبيرة في علاج الصدفية والتحكم بالمرض.
ومن المعروف أن مرض الصدفية يترك مضاعفات كثيرة على المريض مثل الإحباط وضعف الثقة بالنفس إضافة إلى الحكة الشديدة التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى عدوى جلدية بكتيرية*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:*
*
*
*ما هو اسم هذا المرض ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مساء الخير حبيبة قلبي*

*كيفك ش إن شاء الله بخير*


*جوابي*


*المياه البيضاء*
Cataract




دمتي في رعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرض المياه البيضاء..*

*هو عبارة عن تغيّم عدسة العين الصافية عادة ، مما يؤدي إلى خلل في الرؤية . والواقع أن تشكّل الماء الأزرق بدرجة منخفضة هو امر طبيعي مع التقدم في السن . إلا أن من شأن بعض الحالات أن تساهم في تسريع هذه العملية .
فالتعرض على المدى الطويل للاشعة ما فوق البنفسجية وداء السكري والاصابة السابقة في العين والتعرض لأشعة إكس والاستعمال الطويل لعقاقير الستيرويد القشري تضاعف خطر الاصابة .
بينما يزيد التدخين احتمال تكون المياة الزرقاء ، يقلص الاسبرين هذا الخطر .
وفي حال اعاق الماء الازرق قيامك بالاعمال اليومية ، من الممكن استبدال العدسة جراحياًَ .

ثمة عدة أشكال للساد ، مثل الساد النووي أو الساد على شكل عجلة

**العناية الذاتية :

- قلّص اوقات تعرض العين للبهر
- تجنب الماء الازرق أو أخّر تكوّنه بارتداء نظارات شمسية تحجز الاشعة ما فوق البنفسجية عند التعرض للشمس
- أمّن إضاءة كافية لعينيك أثناء العمل

**
**

* 
*الشرح التفصيلي :

الكتاراكت أو الماء الابيض أو الساد عبارة عن إعتام يصيب عدسة العين التي في الاحوال الطبيعية تكون شفافة . وتبدو العدسة في هذه الحالة مثل لوح من الزجاج متسخ بالغبار . وعادة مايستغرق الأمر سنوات حتى يبلغ الاعتام حداً يمنع الضوء من الوصول إلى الشبكية أو تفريق أشعة الضوء ، وفي الحالتين يحدث فقدان البصر .

وعلى عكس ما يعتقده كثيرون ، لا تحدث المياه البيضاء بسبب سرطان، والغلالة التي تغطي العين ليس لها علاقة بإجهاد العينين ، وهي لا تمتد من إحدى العينين إلى الأخرى ( رغم أن في بعض الحالات قد تصاب العينين معاً ) .

ومع الشيخوخة ، تصبح العدسة أقل مرونة ، وأكثر سمكاً ، وتصبح الألياف المكونة للعدسة اكثر إنضغاطاً وتصبح العدسة أكثر صلابة ، وعلاوة على ذلك تبدأ جزيئات البروتين بداخل العدسة في الإلتصاق معاً . وهذا التغير الذي يطرأ على العدسة مشابه لما يحدث عندما نغلي بياض البيض فيتحول من اللون الشفاف إلى المعتم .

**الاسباب :

اسباب المياه البيضاء تشمل :

- التغيرات المرتبطة بالسن
- العامل الوراثي
- اصابات العين
- بعض العقاقير ( وبخاصة الكورتيزون )
- المشاكل الصحية مثل البول السكري
- احتساء المشروبات الكحولية والتدخين
- التعرض للشمس لمدة طويلة قد يسهم كذلك في أن يتعرض المرء لخطر أكبر
- في حالات نادرة ، إذا اصيبت الأم الحامل بالحصبة الالمانية خلال الشهور الثلاثة الاولى من الحمل ، قد يولد الطفل مصاباً بالكتاراكت .

**خطر الإصابة بالكتاراكت :

خطر تعرضك للإصابة بالساد الذي يؤثر على إبصارك خلال سنين حياتك يتزايد إذا كنت ضمن واحدة من تلك الفئات الأعلى خطراً :

- مرة ونصف : إذا كنت أنثى
- مرتان : فرط في احتساء الكحوليات
- مرتان : تدخن السجائر حالياً
- ثلاث مرات : تعرضت لمستويات عالية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية
- ثلاث مرات : لديك أخ أو أخت مصاب بالكتاراكت
- ثلاث مرات : أصبت بالسكر في سن صغيرة
- خمس مرات : تناولت عقاقير الكورتيزون لمدة طويلة..* 
 

*اهلا ..*
*كيفكِ غلا؟*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه نهوضتي ..*
*موفقه غناتي بحق محمد وآل محمد..*
*دمتي بعين الله..

**
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مساء الخير حبيبة قلبي* 
> *كيفك ش إن شاء الله بخير* 
> 
> *جوابي* 
> 
> *المياه البيضاء*
> Cataract 
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا انونة*
*مساء الفل يا وجه لخير*
*الحمدلله انا بخير دامك بخير*
* اجابتك صحيحة قمر*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم والنقطة لك*
*تقبلي خالص وارق التحايا*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرض المياه البيضاء..*
> 
> 
> *هو عبارة عن تغيّم عدسة العين الصافية عادة ، مما يؤدي إلى خلل في الرؤية . والواقع أن تشكّل الماء الأزرق بدرجة منخفضة هو امر طبيعي مع التقدم في السن . إلا أن من شأن بعض الحالات أن تساهم في تسريع هذه العملية .*
> *فالتعرض على المدى الطويل للاشعة ما فوق البنفسجية وداء السكري والاصابة السابقة في العين والتعرض لأشعة إكس والاستعمال الطويل لعقاقير الستيرويد القشري تضاعف خطر الاصابة .*
> *بينما يزيد التدخين احتمال تكون المياة الزرقاء ، يقلص الاسبرين هذا الخطر .*
> *وفي حال اعاق الماء الازرق قيامك بالاعمال اليومية ، من الممكن استبدال العدسة جراحياًَ .* 
> *ثمة عدة أشكال للساد ، مثل الساد النووي أو الساد على شكل عجلة* 
> *العناية الذاتية :* 
> ...



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*

*الحمدلله انا بخير*

*انتي كيفك؟*

*يعافينا ويعافيش يارب*

*اجابتك صحيحة غناتي*

*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*

*وسيتم التقييم*

*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*اسم المرض السابق هو مرض الكتاركت او مرض المياه البيضاء*

_ما هو الكتاراكت_


*الكتاركت هو عتامة العدسة الشفافة الموجودة داخل العين .وتقوم هذه العدسة فى الوضع الطبيعى بتركيز اشعة الضوء على الشبكية فى الجزء الخلفى من العين لخلق صورة دقيقة لما نراه . وعندما تصبح هذه العدسة معتمة فإن اشعة الضوء لا تستطيع النفاذ منها بسهولة فتصبح الصورة مشوشة.*

*وتظهر الكتاركت مع التقدم فى السن ولكن قد تظهر ايضا بسبب:.*

*·اصابة العين*

*·بعض الامراض*

*·بعض الادوية*

*·العوامل الوراثية*

*كيف يتم علاج الكتاركت ؟*

*قد لا تحتاج الكتاركت علاجا على الاطلاق اذا كانت الرؤية مشوشة بصورة بسيطة . ويمكن ان تساعد تغيير النظارة الطبية على تحسين الرؤية لفترة معينة.*

*ولايمكن استخدام الادوية او قطرات العين او تمارين العين او النظارت الطبية فى علاج الكتاركت بعد تكونها حيث ان الجراحة هى الوسيلة الوحيدة لازالتها خاصة فى حالة عدم قدرة المريض على الرؤية بوضوح وعدم تمكنة من ممارسة حياتة واداء واجباتة بشكل طبيعى.*

*كيف تتم جراحة الكتاركت ؟*

*قبل الجراحة:.*

*بعد موافقة المريض والطبيب على ازالة الكتاركت يجب اجراء كشف شامل على الجسم والتاكد من خلوه من اى امراض .ويجب على المرض سؤال الطبيب عن الاستمرار فى تناول الادوية معينة .كما تقوم الطبيب بقياس قدرة العين لتجديد قوة العين التى ستورع داخلها خلال الجراحة.*

*يوم الجراحة:.*

*يدخل المريض المستشفى صباح يوم الجراحة وقد يطلب الطبيب من المريض عدم الافطار صباح ذلك اليوم وفقا لموعد اجراء جراحة . وعند الوصول المريض للمستشفى يعطى بعض قطرات العين وربما بعض الادوية لمساعدة العين على الاسترخاء باستعمال مخدر موضعى لايشعر المريض باى الم اثناء الجراحة يتم تنظيف الجلد حول العين بعناية مع وضع غطاء فوق العين بعد قضاء فترة قصيرة فى غرفة الافاقة يستطيع المريض ان يذهب لمنزلة بمصاحبة أحد اقاربة او اصدقائة.*

*بعد الجراحة:.*

*يجب على المريض اتباع الاتى:.*

*·استعمال قطرات العين حسب وصف الطبيب.*

*·الحرص فى عدم فرك العين او الضغط عليها.*

*·استعمال المسكنات عند الاحساس بالالم.*

*·تجنب الحركة العنيفة حتى يتم التئام الجرح.*

*·سؤال الطبيب عن التوقيت الذى يستطيع فية القيادة.*

*·استعمال النظارة الطبية او غطاء العين حسب وصف الطبيب.*

*كيف يتم اجراء الجراحة ؟*

*يتم عمل فتحة صغيرة فى العين باستخدام ميكرسكوب جراحى وتستعمل الات دقيقة لتكسير وشفط العدسة المعتمة من العين داخل العين .يترك الغشاء الحلفى لغشاء العدسة مكاتة ويسمى "الكبسولة الخلفية ".توضع عدسة بلاستيكية شفافة مكان العدسة القديمة المعتمة فوق الكبسولة الخلفية .يتم خياطة الجرح ونادر ما يحتاج الطبيب لازالة هذه الغرز.*

*متى يستعمل الليزر؟*

*بعد شهور او سنوات من الجراحة ازالة الكتاركت فان االكبسولة الخلفية قد تصبخ معتمة مما يؤدى لعدم وضوح الرؤية .يستخدم الليزر باسلوب غير مؤلم لعمل فتحة فى منتصف الكبسولة الخلفية مما يسمح بمرور اشعة الضوء.لا يعد استخدام الليزر بهذا الاسلوب ولهذا الزمن جزءا من الجراحة الاولى.*


*هل تحسن جراحة الكتاركت القدرة على الابصار؟*

*حوالى 95% من جراحات الكتاركت تؤدى لتحسين القدرة على الابصار ونسبة بسيطة من المرضى تحدث لهم مشاكل.*

*المضاعفات:.*

*العدوى او النويف او تورم او انفصال الشبكية ويجب مراجعة الطبيب فورا فى حالة الاحساس بالم لا يومل باستعمال المسكنات او فقدان الرؤية او اصابة العين او القئ او الشعور بغثيان او الكحة الشديدة .*

*الحالات المصاحبة للكتاركت :.*

*حتى اذا كانت جراحة الكتاركت ناجحة فقد لا يرى المريض بالشكل الذى يريده ويرجع ذلك الى اصابة العين بامراض اخرى من الكتاركت مثل تحلل البقعة الصفراء (شيخوخة الشبكية) او الجلوكوما او امرض الشبكية المصاحب للسكر. ورغم ذلك فقد تظل جراحة الكتاركت مهمة بالنسبة للمريض .*

*وبالنسبة لمرضى الكتاركت الذين لايعانون من امراض اخرى فلديهم فرصة ممتازة لاسترداد قدرتهم على الابصار بعد الجراحة.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اليكم الصورة الجديدة:*


*ماهو اسم هذا المرض؟*

**


*بالتوفيق للجميع*

*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ابو طارق

البرص  

لابد من إلقاء الضوء على طبيعة مرض البرص من حيث أن أي مرض يتطلب الصبر من المريض والطبيب معاً ، حيث أن سببه المباشر غير محدد تماماً حتى الآن ، كما وأن علاجه يكون بنسب تختلف من مريض إلى 

آخر ولا تصل في معظم الأحيان إلى 100

% ولهذا كان الشفاء التام منه من معجزات 

سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام كما ورد في سورة المائدة " وتبرىء الأكمه والأبرص بإذني " صدق الله العظيم . 

البرص هو مرض جلدي يظهر على شكل بقع بيضاء اللون مثل لون اللبن الحليب نتيجة لعدم وجود الخلايا الصبغية في هذه الأماكن والمرض ينتقل وراثياً بنسبة 30 % والباقي لا

يكون وراثياً (70%) ، ويظهر على جلد 

الإنسان في صورة بقع دائرية أو بيضاوية أو متعرجة وتكون هذه البقع محددة المعالم بحواف داكنة اللون ، ويتميز الجلد في هذه المنطقة بأنه طبيعي وخال من أية تغيرات مرضية وفقط تكمن المشكلة في أنه يفقد لونه الطبيعي ليحل محله اللون الأبيض الحليبي أو الأبيض الشاهق ، وفي بعض الأحيان ينتشر المرض ليصيب أجزاء كبيرة من جسم الإنسان تاركاً وراءه فقط بعض الأجزاء الصغيرة من الجلد العادي . وقد يظهر البرص في أي عمر من سن الرضاعة وحتى الشيخوخة ، ولكن في معظم الأحيان يكون ما بين عشر سنوات إلى ثلاثين عاماً ، وقد وجد أنه يصيب النساء بنسبة اكبر قليلاً من الرجال . 

أنواع البرص 
يمكن أن يقسم البرص جغرافياً بالنسبة لانتشاره على الجسم البشري إلى نوعين رئيسيين وكل منهما له فروع : 
1- النوع المحدود : ويكون البرص في جزء محدود من جسم الإنسان وهذا إما بقعي ( فقط مجموعة بقع
) أو عصبي ( أي في مسرى أحد الأعصاب ) أو مخاطي وهذا يصيب فقط الأغشية المخاطية . 
2- النوع المنتشر : وهو إما الوجهي الطرفي أو الاعتيادي ( من دون تنظيم ) أو العائلي ( يشمل معظم الجسم ) . 
ميكانيكية حدوث البرص 
لما كان السبب الفعلي لمرض البرص غير معروف قطعياً حتى الآن نشأت عدة نظريات لتفسير ميكانيكية حدوث المرض وكل نظرية لها مؤيدوها يقدمون الأدلة لاثباتها وآخرون معارضون يقدمون الأدلة على ادحاضها ، وأهم هذه النظريات : 

1- البرص مرض مناعي ذاتي 
تفترض هذه النظرية أن الجسم يتعامل مع الخلايا الصبغية ( الميلانين ) أثناء المراحل الجينية الأولى على أنها جسم غريب ويكون لها أجسام مضادة تدمر هذه الخلايا فيما بعد ليظهر مرض البرص وتستند هذه النظرية إلى إمكانية وجود أمراض مناعية أخرى في مريض البرص مثل " السكري، الثعلبة ، أمراض الغدة الدرقية " . 
2- النظرية العصبية 
تفرز بعض الأعصاب مادة كيميائية تدمر الخلايا الصبغية بالجلد ، ويفسر ذلك أن البرص قد ينتشر على جسم المريض في مسار جغرافي مطابق لمسار أحد الأعصاب


3-البرص ينتج من التكسير الذاتي للخلايا ، حيث تقوم خلايا الميلانين نفسها بنفسها .
4- النظرية الجامعة :وهي تشمل النظريات السابقة . 
العوامل التي تظهر البرص بصورة فجائية : 

1-عقب اضراب نفسي شديد . 
2-بعد التعرض للشمس فترة طويلة . 
3-الإصابات الفيزيائية ( ويفسر ذلك أن البرص قد يبدأ في أماكن الجسم الأكثر عرضة للإصابات مثل : الكوع – الركبة- اليدين . 
سلوكيات مرض البرص 

مرض البرص غير معد ولا ينتقل من شخص إلى آخر بالتلامس وقد يسري وراثياً في العائلات بنسبة 30 % .
أما عن السلوك المرضي للمرض فلا يمكن التكهن به لأنه يختلف من مريض لآخر فقد يقف عند وضع ثابت عند بعض المرضى

سنوات طويلة وقد ينتشر تدريجياً في مرضى

 آخرين . وقد يحدث التلوين التلقائي بنسبة

 10 % - ويكون ذلك غالباً في أماكن الجلد
 المعرضة للشمس – ونادراً ما يحدث تلوين كلي للبشرة بنسبة 100 % ويحدث التلوين

في أماكن البرص نتيجة هجرة الخلايا
الصبغية المعروفة باسم الميلانين من

بصيلات الشعر المجاورة عن طريق العلاج . 

أمراض تتشابه مع البرص 

بعض الأمراض الجلدية تترك وراءها بعد الشفاء بقعاً فاتحة نتيجة لنقص الخلايا الصبغية بها – وهذا يختلف عن النقص التام في الخلايا الذي يحدث في حالة البرص – وفي هذه البقع الفاتحة يعود اللون بعد فترة وجيزة إلى حالته العادية . ومن أهم هذه الأمراض : 
1-التنيا الملونة . 
2-الصدفية . 
3-الاكزيما . 
4-النخالة البيضاء . 
5-الجزام . 
6-الحروق الكيميائية . 
7-الشامة الثاقبة . 
8-بعض الأمراض الجلدية الوراثية . 
علاج البرص 
1- إرشادات عامة لمريض البرص . 
-تجنب العوامل التي تساعد على تكوين البرص وظهور السابق ذكرها . 
-يمكن إخفاء بقع البرص إذا كانت محدودة ياستخدام كريمات خاصة . 
-إذا اتسعت بقع البرص وأصبح اللون الأصلي ذا مساحة قليلة يمكن إزالة بقع اللون الأصلي باستخدام كريم الهيدروكينون 10 % .
الأدهنة الموضعية : 
-كريم الكورتيزون . 
-كريم فيتامين d . 
-سائل الميلانين . 
-سائل الخلين . 
-بعض الأدهنة العشبية . 
-الأدهنة المنظمة للمانعة .
2- أقراص عن طريق الفم : 
-الخلين 
-السولارين 
-الميلادنين
-الأقراص المصنعة من الأعشاب . 
3- الأجهزة الطبية الحديثة التي أثبتت فاعلية كبيرة : 
· الأشعة فوق البنفسجية : 
وكانت تستخدم سابقاً وحتى الآن أيضاً وتعتمد على تناول المريض لأقراص السولارين قبل التعرض للأشعة بساعتين ويكون المعدل الزمني للتعرض للأشعة في ازدياد تدريجي حسب جدول معين يحدده الطبيب إلا أنه من عيوب هذه الطريقة إن المريض يتناول الأقراص التي قد تضر بعمل الكبد ولذلك لا بد من إجراء بعض الفحوصات له قبل وأثناء وبعد العلاج . 

·الليزر : وله نتائج مبشرة وإن كان العلاج مكلفاً . 
· الأشعة ذات الحزمة الضيقة : 

وهو من أفضل الوسائل المتاحة حالياً لعلاج البرص حيث يعرض المريض لهذه الأشعة دون تناول أية أقراص عن طريق الفم ويكون التعرض لفترة زمنية قصيرة تتراوح في معدلها بين جزء من الدقيقة إلى خمس دقائق على الأكثر ويكون التعرض مقسما ً إلى عدة جلسات أسبوعياً ونتائج هذا العلاج جيدة جداً .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ..**ياهلا نهووض ..**اني بخير دامكِ بخير غناتي..**الله يبعد عنا وعنكم كل سوء ومرض وبلاء ..* 


*مرض البهاق ...* 


*ما هو البهاق؟* 
*- البهاق هو مرض جلدي مزمن وغير معدي وليس ضارآ بالصحة وهو من الأمراض الخاصة بالجهاز المناعي للجسم،*
*وهو شائع عند كل الأجناس، وتشكل نسبة الإصابة به حوالي 1 - 2 % من نسبة البشر.* 
*- يصيب البهاق الخلايا الصبغية في الجسم الموجودة في قاع البشرة، مما ينتج عنه ظهور بقع بيضاء خالية من الصبغة(صبغة الميلانين) ، وغالبآ ما تكون محاطة بلون بني داكن.* 
*- يمكن أن يصيب البهاق أي جزء من أجزاء الجسم، ولكن هناك بعض الأماكن أكثر عرضة للإصابة به، مثل الوجه والرقبة او العنق والصدر والأعضاء التناسلية، وكذلك الإبطبن وبين الفخذين، كما أن البهاق يمكن أن يصيب الأماكن المصابة بحروق أو جروح.*
*ويمكن أن يكون الشعر أيضآ معرضآ للإصابة بالبهاق، ويتغير لونه من إلى اللون الأبيض سواء شعر الرأس أو الجسم.* 
*أعراض البهاق*  
*إن اعراض البهاق تتسم بظهور بقع بيضاء (تكبر تدريجيآ في الحجم) على اليدين والقدمين والوجه ،وتحاط هذه بهالة داكنة اللون،ويتغير لون الشعر في البقعة إلى أبيض، وقد تصيب هذه البقع مساحات كبيرة من الجسم والجذع.*
*((أنظر إلى الصور أدناه لمزيد من التوضيح))*


 
 
*أثر البهاق على صحة المصاب العامة :* 
*عادة ما يكون الشخص المصاب بالبهاق معافى وبصحة جيدة، ولكن في بعض الأحيان تكون هناك بعض الأمراض المناعية المصاحبة للبهاق مثل الثعلبة، الأنيميا الخبيثة أو أمراض الغدة الدرقية، ولذلك لابد من عمل بعض الفحوصات المخبرية للتأكد من سلامة مريض البهاق وعدم إصابته بهذه الأمراض.*  
*ما هي أنواع البهاق؟*  
*ينقسم البهاق إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية هي:*  
*- البهاق المنتشر:* 
*وهو الذي يظهر وينتشر تدريجياً ليصيب مساحات كبيرة من الجسم قد تصل إلى كامل الجسم ماعدا أجزاء بسيطة تحتفظ بلونها الأصلي.* 
*- البهاق الثابت أو المستقر:* 
*وهو الذي يبدأ ثم ينتشر في أجزاء معينة ثم يتوقف عن الانتشار بحيث لا تزيد المساحات المصابة بعد التوقف.* 
*- البهاق المتراجع:* 
*وهو الذي يبدأ وينتشر ثم يتراجع تدريجياً وتبدأ الصبغة في الظهور مرة أحرى في الأماكن التي أصيبت بالبهاق.*  
*أسباب حدوث البهاق*  
*إن اسباب البهاق ليست محددة ، وهناك نظريات عديدة حول سبب حدوث البهاق وإليكم هذه النظريات:* 
*- نظرية1: تفاعل مناعي ذاتي يؤدي إلى تعرف الجسم على الخلايا الصبغية على أنها خلايا غريبة عن الجسم، فيتعامل معها ويدمرها.* 
*- نظرية2: حدوث خلل في وظيفة الخلايا الصبغية نتيجة لخلل في الأعصاب المغذية لها.* 
*- نظرية 3: تدمير الخلايا الصبغية لنفسها:*
*وهذه تسمى نظرية الهدم الذاتي (self-destructing)، حيث تهدم الخلايا المكونة للمواد الملونة للجلد نفسها ذاتيا؛ نتيجة لنقص في طريقة الحماية الطبيعية التي تزيل المادة السامة التي تتكون أثناء بناء المواد الملونة Toxic Melanin precursor.*  
*- نظرية4: يمكن أن يكون البهاق وراثيآ ويبدأ بالظهور عادة قبل سن العشرين.:*
*حيث وجد أنه حوالي من 30-40% من الحالات يوجد معها حالات مشابهة في تاريخ الأسرة.*
*والاحتمالات التي وضعت لهذه الوراثة هو أن تكون نتيجة جين سائد في أحد الوالدين أو أو متعددة الجينات.* 
*والجينات المتنحية فقط هي التي تظهر بزواج الأقارب ولكن هذا لا يعني إن وجد المرض في الزوج أو الزوجة أن يظهر المرض في الأبناء*
*أي أنه لا يزيد أو ينقص من نسبة ظهور المرض.* 
*- نظرية 5:الأعصاب (Neurogenic) حيث يفرز مركب في نهاية الأعصاب في الجلد يؤدي إلى إيقاف بناء المواد الملونة للجلد.*  
*والارجح من هذه النظريات هوفقدان الخلايا الصبغية للمادة الملونة.* 
*ومن الاسباب الاخرى للبهاق :* 
*- صدمة عصبية او عاطفية قوية.*
*- أزمة نفسية حادة.*
*- نتيجة الإصابة بمرض أديسون.*
*- إضطراب في جهاز المناعة( Autoimmune) حيث تتواجد أجسام مضادة للخلايا المكونة للجلد في دم المريض.*
*- فرط افرازات الغدة الدرقية.*
*- التلوث المناخي.*
*- المواد الكيميائية الصناعية.*
*- مشاكل في الكبد.* 
*علاج البهاق طبيآ*  
*يختلف علاج البهاق حسب مكانه في الجسم ودرجة إنتشاره، فعندما يكون في مناطق محدودة وغير ظاهرة، يمكن تركه دون علاج خاصة إذا لم يكن لم يكن له تأثير على نفسية المصاب، لأن البهاق ليس له تأثير ضار على الصحة، وبالتالي فإن علاجه إنما يكون للأسباب الجمالية(وتسمى "التاتو").* 
*وهناك خيارات كثيرة لعلاج البهاق خاصة إذا كانت البقع البيضاء في أماكم ظاهرة ومشوهة مثل الوجه أو في حال رغبة المصاب بالعلاج، وهي:* 
*- أسلوب Puva وهو عبارة عن إستعمال "سورالين" psoralen وهو عقار يجعل الجلد أكثر حساسية للضوء والاشعة فوق البنفسجية.*
*- وضع كريم موضعي ، لإخفاء العيوب على المناطق بيضاء اللون وخاصة إذا كانت صغيرة، أو في إنتظار تحسن اللون بعد بدء العلاج.*
*- كريمات أو حقن موضعية لعقاقير يصرفها الطبيب، وتستعمل بإنتظام ويتعرض بعدها لأشعة الشمس أو للأشعة فوق البنفسجية:*
*وهناك كريم حديث يُسمى vitivera cream أو ezaline paint، ويتم الدهان مرتين يوميا بأي منهما ثم التعرض للشمس لمدة 30 – 60 دقيقة (شمس البكور أو شمس ما قبل الغروب)، بالإضافة إلى كريم يحتوي على كورتيزون عالي ويدهن مساء، مع تعاطي كبسولات تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الحديد صباحا ومساء.* 
*وإذا كنت في بلد لا يتوفر فيها الشمس ، فاليك هذه البدائل*
*1- 3 جلسات PUVA في الأسبوع، وهي عبارة عن أوكسوسورالسين+ Ultra violet، وهي جلسات أشعة فوق بنفسجية من النوع A، ويؤخذ الكورس أوكسوسورالسين قبل الجلسة بساعتين، على أن تضبط جرعة الأقراص والأشعة تبعًا للوزن مع إخصائي الجلدية.* 
*2- استخدام جهاز Narrow Band، وهي أحدث طريقة لعلاج البهاق، ولها نتائج جيدة، وهي أيضا 3 جلسات أسبوعية.*  
*- يمكن في الحالات التي ينتشر فيها البهاق إزالة اللون الطبيعي المتبقي ليصير الجلد كله بلون واحد، ويتم ذلك بإستخدام مركبات معينة تحت إشراف الطبيب.*
*- زراعة الخلايا الصبغية أو تطعيم الأماكن المصابة بجلد سليم:*
*حيث يتم إجراء عملية حقن للجلد من نفس لون الجلد الطبيعي وتجرى إختبارات خاصة للصبغة المستخدمة لتحديد النوع المناسب، وتستغرق هذه العملية 9 ساعات ويخرج المريض في نفس اليوم (ولكننا لاننصح بها لما قد تسببه من مشاكل في المستقبل)*
*أو يمكن علاج البهاق جراحيآ بإزالة البقعة البيضاء بواسطة السنفرة وزراعة مكانها طبقة بها خلايا ملونة من الجلد.*
*وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في البهاق الثابت والغير مستجيب للعلاج بالطرق الأخرى.* 
*- لا بد من تغطية المناطق المصابة بالبهاق بكريمات واقية عند التعرض لأشعة الشمس تجنبآ لحدوث الحروق الشمسية.*
*- تناول أقراص الميلادينين ثم التعرض لأشعة الشمس.*
*- العلاج بالأشعة باستخدام جهاز Narrow Band، وهي أحدث طريقة لعلاج البهاق، ولها نتائج جيدة.*  
*علاجات بديلة لمرض البهاق*  
*أثبت الطب البديل قدرته على علاج البهاق وإليكم عددآ من خيارات العلاج البديلة:* 
*- يفيد شرب مغلي ملعقة صغيرة من حبة البركة يوميآ في زيادة جهاز المناعة ومقاومة المرض.*
*- المس بزيت البرجاموت ثم التعرض لأشعة الشمس.*
*- خلط بعض النوشادر بعسل النحل خلطآ جيدآ ويدهن مكان الإصابة به.*
*- يمزج عصير البصل مع قليل من الخل ويدهن بالمزيد خمس مرات يوميآ ولمدة 3 شهور.*
*- يغلى بعض فصوص الثوم المفروم جيدآ مع قليل من النشادر ويبترك ليبرد ثم يدهن بالمزيج مكلن الإصابة بالبهاق.*
*- تمزج ملعقة صغيرة من ماء الورد مع كوب من الماء ويؤخذ خلال النهار.*
*- تغلى بعض أوراق الغار في الماء ويطلى به موضع الإصابة.*
*- تسحق وتمزج أزهار النرجس ببعض الخل ويطلى بها البهاق.*
*- يفيد دهن البان ايضآ في إزالة البهاق والكلف والنمش ايضآ.*
*- يمكن علاج البهاق الأسود بعصير الجرجير حيث يطلى موضع الإصابة بعصيره.*
*- وللبهاق الأسود والأبيض يمكن إستخدام بذور الخطمي ( الختمية) حيث تسحق البذور جيدآ وتمزج بالخل ويطلى البهاق، ثم يعرض المريض جسمه لاشعة الشمس.* 
*ملاحظة أخيرة:*
*علاج البهاق يحتاج إلى الصبر لأن فترة علاجه طويلة، لكنفي النهاية ستحصد نتائج مرضية إذا تم العلاج تحت إشراف الطبيب.*  



*تحيااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


البهاق

والمعلومات الوارده جدا ً كافية

فأكتفي بذلك

ومع ما ستوردينه انتي أيضا ً من معلومات


يعطيش الله العافيه والسلامه من بلايا جميع الأمراض

والله يحمينا جميع

دمتم بخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..*

*مرض البهاق ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اجابة السؤال السابق هو البهاق وفي حالات يسمى البرص*
*وهناك فرق بسيط ين البرص البهاق وهو ان*

*البهاق:** هو مرض جلدي مكتسب ينتج عن تدمير الخلايا الصبغية ويكثر وجود تاريخ 

**عائلي ويصيب المرض بعض مناطق الجسم و احيانا قليلة يغطي الجسم كله.

أما البرص:** فهو مرض يوجد عند الولادة يصيب الجسم كله منذ الولادة وهو مرض 

وراثي حيث تكون خطر الأصابة للأطفال 25% اذا وجد الجين السبب عند كلا الوالدين 

و غالبا ما يكون والدي الطفل المصاب أقارب من الدرجه الأولى.
*
 
*يعني كلا الإجابتين صحيحة*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تم تقيمكم جميعا*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير وبعيدا عن الأمراض*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:*

**
*ماهو اسم هذا المرض؟*

*تحياتي لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا بحبيبة قلبييييي


صباح الحب والحب  والحب


عاااد ترااني دراستي لها في الطب 

وهالمرض من شفت صورته عرفته طوالي


سلمنه الله واياكم من شر ّ الأمراض

وهادا طبعا ً بيسموه

ياطويلة العمر



مرض الكــالــو ( مسمار القدم )


وبس حترك متعة البحث والفرصة لجلب المعلومات للأعضاء

عشان يشاركوا كمان

و

وصبحكم الله بالخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*مرض الكالو ..]*

*الله يعطيك العافية عزيزتي نهضة ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *هلا بحبيبة قلبييييي* 
> 
> *صباح الحب والحب والحب* 
> 
> *عاااد ترااني دراستي لها في الطب*  
> *وهالمرض من شفت صورته عرفته طوالي* 
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي وحبيبة قلبي انونة*
*اكيد اني شاطرة وحتى لو ما درسته بتعرفيه*
*الله يحفظش ويوقيش يارب*
*وفعلا هذا اسمه مرض الكالو*
*تستحقي النقييم والنقطة*
*خالص تحياتي لك قمر*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرض الكالو ..]*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية عزيزتي نهضة ..*



*اجابة صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
* وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط الى الآن هي كا التالي:*
*أنين : 4 نقاط   * 
*شذى الزهراء : نقطة * 
*ابو طارق : نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مسمار اللحم أو القدم ( الكالو )





*


*ما هو مسمار القدم......؟؟

مسمار* *القدم* *عبارة عن نسيج أو بروز لحمي ينموعلى الأقدام، يتكون من خلايا ميتة تتراكم على سطح الجلد، سبب ظهورها ضغط الجلد والعظام ضد الحذاء.

وتظهر هذه المشكلة المزعجة ذات المظهر البشع عادة علىقمم أصابع* *القدم* *أو على جوانب أصابع* *القدم* *الصغيرة، ويمكن أن تصبح مؤلمة جدا، وقد يبدو المسمار للناظر سطحيا إلا أنه عادة يكون على شكل قمع عميق في الجلد يحدث ألما إذا ضغط عليه.







الأسباب المباشرة لتكون المسامير 

1. انتعال الأحذية الضيقة ذات الكعب العالي.

2. عدم ارتداءالجوارب عند انتعال الأحذية.



3. الإصابة بمرض معين مثل الروماتيزم أو أمراض العظم، الأمر الذي يحدث خللا في توزيع الوزن بشكل متساوي على الأرجل والأقدام. 

3- زيادة الوزن وبالتالي الضغط على القدمين .


4- السير على الأرض الصلبة مثل السيراميك أو استخدام أحذية رياضية صلبة .



للوقاية من مسامير القدم أنصحك بإتباع الآتي

في مثل هذه المشاكل تكون الوقاية أفضل وأقل تكلفة وأجدى من العلاج..، ومن النصائح التي تجنبك الوقوع في آلام القدم..:

1. تجنب انتعال الأحذية الضيقة ذات الكعب العالي.


2. انتعال الحذاء الملائم لمقاس قدمك والأحذية اللينة ، مع مراعاة وجود مساحة كافية للأصابع لتقف براحة. 

3. عمل مغاطس من الماء الدافئ والصابون للأقدام وفركها لتنشيط الدورة الدموية في الأقدام، وإعادة النعومة للجلد القاسي المتراكم.

4. الإكثار من تناول الأغذية التي تحتوي على الفيتامين B2 الموجود بكميات كبيرة في القمح، ويمكنك تناول العنب أو عصيره بمقدار مئة غرام يوميا.


****علاج مسامير القدم****

&ـــ الحل الأمثل لعلاج حالات المسامير يكون بالقضاء على المسبب الرئيسي لها، فبتوقف الاحتكاك والضغط على* *القدم* *تتحقق خطوة كبيرة.

&ـــ يمكن وضع اللصقات التي تقلل من الضغط والإحتكاك على المسمار والتخفيف من ألمـــــه .

&ـــ توجد لصقات حاليا تباع في الصيدليات للقضاء على المسمار في بداياته وتوضع لعدة أيام ثم تزال وهي فعالة .

&ـــ يقوم الطبيب بعلاج المسامير بعمل جلسات بكوي بارد لها وهي مؤلمة نوعا ما إلا أنها الحل النهائي عندما يكبر هذا المسمار .









****بدائل طبيعية للعلاج****


ــــ البصل 


من منا لا يعرف البصل الذي يعتبر من أفضل المضادات الحيوية، حيث يستخدم لعلاج مشاكل القدمين بشكل عام وذلك بأكل بصلة متوسطة الحجم مع طعام الفطور وأخرى في الغداء أوالعشاء وفي حالة زيادة الألم او الاصابة بما يعرف بالكالو (مسمار القدم) فيمكن استخدام البصل كلبخة وذلك بتقطيع كمية من البصل على شكل شرائح مستديرة ثم تسخن فيصاج بدون زيت حتى يصفر اللون قليلاً ثم تبرد حتى تكون دافئة وتوضع بعد ذلك على مكان* *القدم* *المصاب وتربط بقطعة من القماش اللاصق. تعمل هذه الطريقة عند النوم وتترك حتى الصباح حيث تزال ويغسل* *القدم* *بالماء والصابون ويكرر هذا العمل مرة واحدة في الليلة حتى الشفاء بإذن الله.


ـــ مزيج زيت الخروع وزيت الزيتون 

يستخدم مزيج هذا الزيت في علاج* *الكالو* *المعروف بمسمار* *القدم* *الذي يحصل لدى فئة كبيرة من الناس، حيث تؤخذ كميات متساوية من زيت الخروع وزيت الزيتون وتمزج مزجاً جيداً، ثم يدلك* *الكالو* *تدليكاً متكرراً لمدة ربع ساعة يومياً عند النوم وهذا المزيج الزيتي ليس علاجاً لمسمار* *القدم* *فقط وإنما علاجا لأي مشاكل اخرى في القدم، وبعد عدة ايام من استعمال هذا المزيج يمكن وقتها نزع مسمار* *القدم* *بكل يسر وسهولة.




ـــ ثوم مع زيت الخروع 

ويحضر مزيج الثوم مع زيت الخروع بأخذ حوالي فصين من الثوم وتقشيرهماا ثم فرمهما ويتم خلطهما مع زيت الخروع حتى يكون مثل المرهم ثم يعمل منها لبخة فوق مسمار* *القدم* *ويربط عليها قماش كتان ولصاق ، وبعد ثلاثة إلى اربعة أيام يمكن نزع مسمار* *القدم* *(* *الكالو* *) .

ـــ أوراق اللبلاب المتسلق 


وهو نبات عشبي معمر زاحف ومتسلق، أزهاره ذات لون أرجواني. الجزء المستخدم من النبات الأوراق. يعرف علمياً باسم Nepeta glechoma تحتوي الاوراق على تربينات احادية نصفية وحمض العفصوزيت طيار وصابونين ومادة راتنجية. تستخدم الاوراق على هيئة لبخة لعلاج الكالو،وذلك بهرسها جيداً حتى تصبح مثل العجينة إن كانت طازجة او تسحق إن كانت جافة وتعجن بالماء ثم توضع على* *الكالو* *مثل الثوم ولمدة ثلاثة ايام متتالية وتربط بالقماش ولصاق ، تماما مثل الطرق السابقة.

ـــ مـــــرارة الماعز: 

تستخدم مرارة الماعز على نطاق شعبي كبير لإزالة الكالو، وذلك بقطع رأس* *الكالو* *ثم يصب فوقه ماء المرارة الطازجة بعد نزعها من الماعز ويوضع باقي المرارة فوق* *الكالو* *ويربط بقماش ولاصق وتترك لمدة 24 ساعة حيث يزول* *الكالو* *تماماً.


ـــ العكبر " صمغ النحل"


استخدمت صموغ النحل بشكل كبيرابتداءً من القرن التاسع عشر حيث كان يستخدم لعلاج الأورام السرطانية والجروح وفي علاج* *الكالو* *أو مسمار الرجل الذي يحدث لدى فئة كبيرة من الناس حيث يسخن الصمغ حتى يسيح ثم يعمل على هيئة قرص صغير يوضع فوق* *الكالو* *ويربط برباط حيث يسقط* *الكالو* *بجذوره بعد عدة ايام.

انتشرت مسامير اللحم في عصرنا ..وهذا راجع لطبيعة العمل وروتينه بالإضافة إلى أنواع الأحذية المصنعة من مواد غير مريحة .....فحافظ على قدميك ولا تهملها..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:*

**

*ماهو اسم هذا المرض؟*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يا هلا ابحبيبة قلبي الغالية

سلمنه الله وياكم من كل الأمراض يارب


وهادا المرض إسمو يا طويلة العمر




الـقــوبــاء الـحـلـقـيـّـة 

بالإنجليزية  Tinea  Or  Ringworm


وهادي بعض التفاصيل والمعلومات


تعريفـ

تدعى أيضاً سيربيجو و هي عدوى جلدية تتميز ببقع محمرة أو مائلة للبني على  الجلد حيث تكون أقل تلوناً في المركز مما يعطي شكل الخاتم. يمكن لهذه البقع أن  تتواجد في أي مكن في الجسم حيث تأخذ مسميات عديدة بناءً على مكان الإصابة. ففي  الأقدام تدعى الإصابة بمرض  قدم الرياضي أو tinea pedis , و تدعى حكة جوك  أو tinea cruris عندما تصيب المنطقة العجانية, و tinea corporis عند  تتواجد على الجسم, و غالباً ما يشار إليها بالقوباء الحلقية أو tinea  corporis. كما و تدعى tinea capitis عندما تصيب فروة الرأس [1]. يسبب هذا  المرض فطريات طفيلية تنتمي  لمجموعة الفطور  الجلدية. تتغذى هذه الفطريات على الكيراتين و لذلك فهي  تتواجد على الطبقة الخارجية للجلد و الأظافر بشكل طفيلي. أكثر الأماكن المحببة  لهذه الفطريات هي الأماكن الرطبة و الدافئة و المحمية من أشعة الشمس.



الوقاية


* 

* هذه الفطريات تنمو بشكل جيد في الأماكن الغير معرضة  للإضاءة و الرطبة مثل الخزائن و برك السباحة و طيات الجلد. كما يمكن أن تتواجد هذه  الفطور بدون أي أعراض. لذلك ينصح باتخاذ الإجراءات التالية للوقاية من هذا  المرض:*

*تجنب الاستخدام المشترك للملابس والمعدات الرياضية و المناشف.**غسل الملابس بمياه ساخة و مساحيق مضادة للفطور  عند وجود اشتباه بإصابة جلدية فطرية.**تجنب المشي بشكل حافي و لبس الأحذية الواقية عند المشي على الشاطئ.**عند التواجد في أماكن تكون تحتوي على عدوى  فطرية بشكل محتمل يجب الغسل باستخدام مضادات جرثومية و فطرية.*


*وبس أترك للأعضاء إحضار المزيد من المعلومات 

يعطيش الله القوة  ويديم عليش لباس الصحه والعافيه


مع إعجابي وكل حبي الأبديين

و


وصبحكم الله بالخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*القوباء الحلقية ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *يا هلا ابحبيبة قلبي الغالية* 
> *سلمنه الله وياكم من كل الأمراض يارب*
> 
> 
> *وهادا المرض إسمو يا طويلة العمر* 
> ...



*ياهلا بحبيبة قلبي انونتي الغالية*
*الله يسلمنا واياكم من كل مرض*
*وما شاء الله عليش*
*فعلا اسم المرض هو القوباء الحلقية*
*ومعلوماتك كلها رائعة* 
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي انونة*
*تستحقي النقطة والتقييم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *القوباء الحلقية ..*



*اجابة صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اسم المرض السابق هو*
*القوباء الحلقية*
*وفي هذي الصورة بالذات نوع من انواع القوباء الحلقية وهو (تينيا القدم)*

*ما هي القوباء الحلقية، و ما الذي يسببها؟* 

*القوباء الحلقية التينيا أو (السعفة) أو (الفطار الجلدي) هي مصطلحات مترادفة يعبر بها عن مرض جلدي يسببه نوع من الفطريات، و بسبب أن الإصابة تظهر في شكل مستدير، أعتقد أنها بسبب دودة تلتوي داخل النسيج، لكن هذا غير حقيقي فالأمر لاعلاقة له بأية ديدان، هناك أربعة أنواع من الفطريات تتسبب في هذا المرض الذي نسميه القوباء الحلقية، ويمكن أن تصيب هذه الأنواع الكلاب والانسان والقطط والخنازير والخيول، والفطريات هي عباره عن كائنات حية تنتمي إلى مملكة النبات وإن كانت تفتقر إلى وجود مادة الكلوروفيل الخضراء، ولذلك فهي غير قادرة على تكوين غذائها بنفسها، وتعتمد في الحصول عليه على كائنات أخرى سواء نباتية أو حيوانية.* 
*وسنوضح كل نوع مع الأعراض المصاحبة له:* 

*أولاً: تينيا الرأس*
*(القراع الإنجليزي)*
*مرض فطري مزمن شديد العدوى، يصيب فروة رأس الأطفال عادة في سن الدراسة الأولى، نتيجة الإصابة بأنواع متعددة من الفطريات. تنتقل عدواه إما عن طريق التلامس المباشر مع طفل مصاب أو استعمال أدواته الملامسة لرأسه وبخاصة الأمشاط أو غطاء الرأس (طاقية مثلاً ) أو وسائد النوم، أو عن طريق ملامسة بعض الحيوانات المنزلية الأليفة المصابة بالمرض أو الحاملة له وبخاصة القطط والكلاب والطيور والماشية. كما قد تنتقل العدوى عن طريق ماكينات قص الشعر الخاصة بالحلاقين أو الملابس الملوثة بشعر الأطفال المرضى.*
*وتتلخص أعراض المرض في ظهور مساحة أو عدة مساحات محددة من فروة الرأس مغطاة بقشور جيرية صغيرة، ويصبح الشعر في المساحة المصابة خفيفاً ومتقصفاً ويسقط بسهولة، مع وجود أو عدم وجود إلتهابات بفروة الرأس تبعاً لنوع الفطر المسبب للمرض.*

*ثانياً : القراع البلدي (العسلي)*
*وهو مرض يصيب الأطفال والكبار من الجنسين، يسببه فطر مخصوص، ويتميز بظهور قشور صفراء اللون جافة وهشة مرتفعة الحواف منخفضة في الوسط، تشبه طبق الفنجان أو (القدح) لها رائحة مميزة تشبة رائحة الفيران أو رائحة العتة. كما يتغير الشعر ويصبح لونه مغبراً، لكنه لايتقصف كما يحدث في القراع الإنجليزي. وهذا النوع من القراع يتسع تدريجياً إذا أهمل علاجه، ويتلف بصيلات الشعر، ويترك ندبات فلا ينمو الشعر مرة ثانية في المناطق المصابة. وقد قل إنتشار هذا المرض بعد زيادة الرعاية الصحية.*

*ثالثاً : تينيا الذقن*
*إلتهاب فطري نادر الحدوث، يصيب عادة جانباً واحداً من الذقن . ويصاحب هذا الإلتهاب عادة إلتهاب في بصيلات الشعر(النوع السطحي). أما (النوع العميق)، فيصيب الجلد في العمق، ويكون مصحوباً بتجمع إلتهابي وازدياد سمك الجلد نتيجة الإلتهاب مما قد ينتج عنه نوع من البثرات الكبيرة (الثآليل أو الدمامل).*

*رابعاً : التينيا الحلقية*
*(تينيا الجسم)*
*التينيا الحلقية أو مانطلق عليها (القوباء الحلقية) مرض جلدي ينشأ نتيجة الاصابة بفطر خاص. وأكثر إصاباته تظهر في الأجزاء المكشوفة من الجسم وخاصة اليدين والذراعين والساقين والرقبة. وتظهر الإصابة على شكل حلقة حمراء محددة ومرتفعة من سطح الجلد، بها حويصلات أو قشور صمغية صغيرة على حافتها. وتصحبها حكة. وتميل هذه الحلقات إلى الإنتشار التدريجي، متخذة أشكالاً دائرية أو أجزاء من دوائر متلاصقة. وعادة ما تكون الإصابات صغيرة وذات عدد محدود، إلا أنها قد تزيد عند مرضى السكر أو المرضى الذين يعالجون بعقاقير تحد من المناعة مثل الكورتيزون.*

*خامساً : التينيا الإربية*
*(تينيا بين الفخذين)* 
*إلتهاب فطري يصيب مناطق الثنيات بالجسم وخاصة منطقة (الإربة)، وهي المنطقة المحصورة ما بين أعلى الفخذ وكيس الصفن ومنطقة الشرج، كما يمكن أن يصيب مناطق أخرى مثل منطقة الإبط أو الثدي في النساء. وتحدث العدوى نتيجة استعمال الملابس الداخلية لشخص مصاب، كما يحدث في المدارس الداخلية مثلاً أو بين المترددين على حمامات السباحة نتيجة لاستعمال مناشف ملوثة بالفطر.*
*تظهر الإصابة على شكل إلتهاب جلدي أعلى الفخذين من الجهة الداخلية، ولها حافة محددة مرتفعة قليلاً عن سطح الجلد تغطيها حويصلات أو قشور صمغية صغيرة. ويصاحب المرض عادة برغبة شديدة في حك الجلد (الهرش)، وقد يمتد الإلتهاب إلى منطقة العجان وحول فتحة الشرج والإليتين، ونتيجة للاحتكاك قد تتعرض المنطقة للتسلخات والإلتهابات والعدوى بالميكروبات غير النوعية.*

*سادساً : التينيا الملونة*
*تعد التينيا الملونة من أكثر الأمراض الجلدية انتشاراً بين الشباب خاصة في المناطق الحارة الرطبة. بينما يقل انتشارها في البلاد الباردة.*
*ولقد وجد أن هذا النوع من التينيا يصيب بعض الأشخاص دون غيرهم، بمعنى أنه يوجد (إستعداد خاص) لدى بعض الأشخاص للإصابة بهذا المرض. ولقد لوحظ أن بعض الأفراد لايصابون بهذا المرض مهما تعرضوا للعدوى به، في حين أن هناك آخرين يصابون بهذا المرض بسهولة عجيبة أي أن المرض غير معدٍ بذاته وأنه يصيب الأشخاص ذوي الإستعداد الطبيعي للإصابة. تظهر التينيا الملونه على هيئة بقع ملونة مختلفة في حجمها وشكلها، وتتراوح في لونها بين الأبيض والبني الفاتح، وتصيب الصدر والظهر والرقبة والساعدين، وعادة لايسبب المرض حكة. وبعد علاج المرض تتخلف بقع أفتح من لون الجلد.*

*سابعاً: تينيا الاظفار*
*قد تصاب الأظفار أحياناً ببعض أنواع الفطريات. وقد تكون مصحوبة بتينيا القدمين أو اليدين. وهذا المرض يؤثر على نمو الأظفار، كما يؤدي إلى خشونتها وحدوث حفر وتجعدات بها، كما تفقد لمعانها. وهذا النوع يحتاج إلى وقت طويل نسبياً حتى يتم الشفاء الكامل. وذلك لأن الأدوية لاتؤثر إلا في الظفر النامي فقط والذي يدفع الظفر المريض أمامه أثناء النمو، فإذا كان الظفر يأخذ حوالي ستة شهور ليتم نموه، فإن العلاج هنا قد يستمر حوالي ستة أشهر أو عامًا كاملاً.*

*ثامناً: تينيا القدمين داء القدم الرياضي*
*تينيا القدمين، إلتهاب فطري شائع، يشبه فطر خاص يسمى (فطر القدم)، يصيب المنطقة الواقعة بين الأصابع خاصة أصابع القدمين. وتبدو الإصابة على هيئة غشاء أبيض سميك متآكل، تبدو تحته منطقة الجلد حمراء ملتهبة. وهذا الغشاء يمكن إزالته باليد، ويتميز برائحة كريهة خاصة عند ارتداء الحذاء فترة طويلة أثناء النهار.*
*ويشكو المريض من رغبة شديدة في حك أو (هرش) مابين الأصابع مع تساقط قطع جلدية بيضاء متآكله، كما يشكو المريض من رائحة قدمه الكريهة والتي تسبب له الضيق والحرج الشديد. وعادة ما تكون الإصابة (مزمنة) وتعاود المريض عدة مرات طوال العام ما لم يحسن استعمال العلاج. وينتشر هذا المرض بين الرياضيين ولذا أُطلق عليه (قدم رياضي) ويرجع ذلك إلى سببين: الأول استخدام الأحذية المصنوعة من الكاوتشوك لفترات طويلة مما يؤدي إلى عدم تهوية القدم، والثاني لكثرة العرق نتيجة للتمرينات الرياضية التي يمارسونها. وعدم تهوية القدم مع زيادة العرق تمثل بيئة صالحة لنمو وتكاثر الفطر المسبب لهذا المرض.* 

*كم من الوقت تأخذ الإصابة بالقوباء الحلقية؟*
*فترة الحضانة لهذا الفطر تأخذ من 10 إلى 12 يوم، هذا يعني أنه يتم التعرض للفطر وبالتالي تحدث الإصابة الفعلية بالمرض من 10 إلى 12 يوم قبل ظهور إصابة الجلد.* 


*كيف ينتقل؟ 
تنتقل الإصابة عن طريق الإتصال المباشر بين الأشخاص المصابين و غير المصابين، و قد تنتقل من القطط إلى الكلاب أو العكس، و قد تنتقل أيضا من الكلاب أو القطط إلى الإنسان أو العكس، فإن كان طفلك مصاباً بالقوباء الحلقية، قد يكون تلقى هذه العدوى من حيوان أليف أو من طفل آخر في المدرسة، عادة ما يكون البالغين من البشر أكثر مقاومة للعدوى إلا في حالة وجود خلل في الجلد (مثل خدش أو جرح)، أما الأطفال فهم الأكثر عرضة للإصابة. 
الانتقال قد ينتج من بيئة مصابة، فقد تعيش الفطريات في الفراش أو السجادة لشهور عديدة، قد تموت الفطريات باستخدام الكلور المخفف بالمياه (500 مل من الكلور المركز في 4 لتر ماء). 

عوامل الخطورة: 
تعيش الفطريات المسببة للقوباء الحلقية وتتكاثر في الأماكن الرطبة والمغلقة كذلك تفضل التكاثر في الأماكن الرطبة الدافئة والمتعرقة من جسم الانسان والرياضيون أكثر الناس عرضة للاصابة خاصه بفطر القدم. 

كيف يتم تشخيص المرض؟ 
يتم التشخيص بواحدة من هذه الطرق: 

1- عن طريق تاريخ الحالة المرضية وسؤال المريض عن احتكاكه بشخص آخر مصاب بالعدوى أو استخدامه لأداوات شخص مصاب. 

2- أخذ عينه من منطقة الجلد المصابة بواسطة الطبيب المعالج ودراستها تحت المجهر هل تحتوي على فطر أو لا. 

3- تحديد الشكل النموذجي لإصابة الجلد بالقوباء الحلقية على الجلد، وهو الشكل الدائري سليم الجلد في المنتصف. 

4- إنعكاس ضوء الفلورسنت للشعر المصاب بإضاءة خاصة ( لكن نوعين فقط من الأربعةأنواع من الفطريات تعكس الفلورسنت). 

5- زرع الشعر المصاب في وسط ملائم. هذه الطريقة هي الأكثر دقة، لكن قد تأخذ إسبوعين حتى تعطى المزرعة نتيجة إجابية. 

المضاعفات: 
نادراً ماتخترق العدوى طبقات الجلد العميقة لكن الأشخاص ضعيفي المناعة مثل المصابين بالإيدز يجدوا صعوبة بالشفاء التام من العدوى. 

العلاج: 
أولاً: 
يجب عزل المريض وفحص المخالطين له وعلاجهم في حالة إصابتهم.

ثانياً: 
برنامج علاجي بالفم. وقد اكتشف حديثاً أدوية مضادة للفطريات مثل (التربنافين) و(الايتراكونازول) و(الفلوكونازول) ثم (النيزورال) وهو أكثر فاعلية من الجريزيوفلفين وأقل كثيراً في الأعراض الجانبية، ويعطي عادة قرص واحد يومياً للمدة التي يحددها الطبيب حسب وزن وسن المريض ونوع التينيا.

ثالثاً: 
علاج موضعي مضاد للفطريات: مثل صبغة اليود، أو مس أو مرهم (الويتفليد)، أو مرهم (الكانستين)، أو مس (الكستلاني) والذي يجب استخدامه في علاج التينيا الإربية ويحظر استخدام المحاليل المحتوية على اليود أو الكحول نظراً لأثرها المهيج على الجلد في هذه المنطقة الحساسة.

رابعاً : 
لعلاج التينيا الملونة ينصح باستخدام محلول (الصوديوم ثيوسلفات 25%)، حيث أثبت فاعلية كبيرة في العلاج. ويستخدم مرة واحدة صباحاً. وبعض الحالات تحتاج إلى جرعات محددة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. ويجب هنا استخدام أقراص (النيزورال) بدلاً من (الجريزيوفلفين) لأن فطر التينيا الملونة يقاومه ويقلل تأثيره.

خامساً: 
يجب غلي جوارب وملابس المريض بمفردها مدة لا تقل عن (5) دقائق متواصلة وعدم الإكتفاء باستعمال المطهرات أو الكي فقط.

سادساً: 
يفيد بعض المرضى المضادات الحيوية العامة فقط عند حدوث عدوى ثانوية اضافية من البكتيريا خاصة في حالة القراع البلدي. 

سابعاً: 
الاستحمام باستخدام شامبو مضاد للفطريات. يجب الإستحمام ثلاث مرات بنظام يوم بعد يوم ، هذا الإستحمام هام للتخلص من حويصلات الفطريات من الشعر حتى لا تسقط في البيئة المحيطة و تؤدي إلى إصابة جديدة، فيجب عمل رغوة من الشامبو و تركها على الشعر لمدة خمسة دقائق قبل الشطف، و من فضلك إرتدي قفازا مطاطيا يستعمل مرة واحدة لكي تتجنب الفطريات التي تعيش في القفازات القديمة وتنتقل لليدين بعد ذلك. 

ماذا أتوقع من العلاج؟ 
لا يؤدي العلاج إلى نتائج فورية، فستأخذ مناطق سقوط الشعر في الإتساع قبل أن تنكمش، لكن خلال 1-2 إسبوع سيقف تساقط الشعر، و يجب ألا توجد مناطق سقوط للشعر جديدة، و يبدأ مظهر الجلد الذي به قشور في العودة إلى المظهر الطبيعي، إن لم تظهر أي من هذه التطورات خلال إسبوعين، يجب أن تراجع طبيبك . 

طرق الوقاية :
1 ـ ضرورة الاهتمام بالنظافة الشخصية والعامة ورفع الوعي الصحي بين الناس وتعريفهم بطرق العدوى بالمرض ووسائل مقاومته.
2 ـ ضرورة الفحص الطبي الدوري على التلاميذ في دور الحضانة والمدارس لتشخيص المرض في بدايته وعلاجه.
3 ـ تجنب الاختلاط المباشر مع المرضى، وعدم استعمال ملابسهم أو أدواتهم الخاصة. مع مراعاة القواعد الصحية خاصة في الأماكن التي تكثر فيها الاختلاط مثل: المدارس الداخلية، الفنادق، معسكرات الرياضيين، معسكرات الجنود.. إلخ.
4 ـ ضرورة فحص الحيوانات المنزلية الأليفة وخاصة القطط والكلاب والطيور والماشية وعلاج المريض منها أو التخلص منها. وذلك لأن الفطريات تفضل الحيوانات ذات الفراء أو الشعر، ومنها تنتقل إلى الإنسان.
5 ـ الاهتمام بنظافة دورات المياه وخاصة مقاعد المراحيض الإفرنجية، والحرص على إرتياد دورات المياه العامة على تغطية المقعد بورق تواليت قبل الجلوس عليه.
6 ـ تجنب ارتداء القفازات والجوارب المصنوعة من النايلون واستخدام الجوارب القطنية لقدرتها على امتصاص العرق وسهولة تعقيمها بالغلي. كما يجب عدم ارتداء الملابس الداخلية المصنوعة من النايلون خاصة السيدات، حيث لا يمكن غلي هذه الملابس، ومن ثم فهي تعوق الشفاء في حالة الإصابة، فضلاً عن أنها تساعد على زيادة حرارة الجسم وإفراز العرق وزيادة الإلتهاب الفطري.
7 ـ يجب تجفيف الأقدام جيداً بعد كل حمام أو غسيل أو وضوء مع الاهتمام بتجفيف ما بين الأصابع جيداً.
8 ـ استشارة الطبيب بمجرد ظهور أي عرض من أعراض التينيا، والمبادرة بعلاج المرضى تفادياً لإنتشار العدوى.* 

*ربي يسلمنا ويسلمكم من كل شر وبيلية يارب*
*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم سالمين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صورة جديدة ومرض جديد ربي يكفيكم كل شر ومرض*

*ماهو اسم هذا المرض في هذه الصورة؟*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صباح الخير حبيبة قلبي*


*الله يكفينه واياكم شر الأمراض*


*وهذا هو* 


*مرض النقرس  (Gout )*

*أترك الفرصه للأعضاء لجلب المعلومات*


*يعطيش الله العافيه حنونه*


*كل حبي*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلام عليكــمـ ..*

*المرض هــو ..*

*مرض النقرس ..*


*ربي يعطييك العاافية غنااتي ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *صباح الخير حبيبة قلبي*
> 
> 
> *الله يكفينه واياكم شر الأمراض*
> 
> 
> ...



*صبحش ربي بالخير يا نور عيني*
*اجابتش صحيحة غناتي*
*الله يبعد عنا وعنكم كل مرض يارب*
*وتستحقي التقييم والنقطة لك*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي احررر تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السسلام عليكــمـ ..*
> 
> *المرض هــو ..*
> 
> *مرض النقرس ..*
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطييك العاافية غنااتي ..*



*وعليكم السلام ليلاس غناتي*
*اجابة صحيحة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*اسم المرض السابق هو*


*مرض النقرس ( داء الملوك أو داء المفاصل ) Gout*

*تعريف ومقدمة عن النقرس Overview* 

*- يعرف النقرس ايضآ بـ " التهاب المفاصل المستحث بالبلورات "* 
*- يسمى ايضآ بـ " داء الملوك " لأن حياتهم السابقة كانت* أكل كثير وشرب كثير ونوم كثير وعدم حركة في جسم بدين مع ترهل 
*- النقرس أحد الإضطرابات (**اضطراب في الهضم والاستقلاب )** التي تلحق بنظام الأيض (التمثيل الغذائي) ، وفيه يتراكم حمض البوليك Uric Acid (أحد نواتج التمثيل الغذائي للبروتينات والتي من المفروض أن يتخلص منها الجسم بإخراجها) بحيث تشكل بلورات إبرية* *crystals of uric acid* *الشكل داخل المفاصل ، مما يسبب فترات من الألم الشديد والإلتهاب، ويمكن أن يتجمع حمض اليوريك أيضآ تحت الجلد في جيوب تسمى التُوف Tophi أو في القناة البولية على شكل حصيّات كلوية.*
**
 

*- وفي الأحوال الطبيعية ، تتم معالجة حمض البوليك بواسطة الكليتين حيث يتم إخراجه مع البول، غير أنه إذا أنتج الجسم كميات من حمض البوليك تفوق قدرة الكليتين على معالجتهما أو كانت الكليتان لا تؤديان وظيفتهما على أكمل وجه، فإن التوازن هنا يختل ثم يتراكم حمض البوليك في مفاصلك، حيث يعمل على تهييج وإلهاب الغشاء المفصلي والأنسجة الاخرى المجاورة مما يسبب الألم والإحمرار والسخونة والتورم بالمفصل.*

*- وقد يكون النقرس وراثيآ وهو يصيب الرجال أكثر كثيرآ من النساء في المرحلة العمرية( 20- 40 سنة) ، وهو نادر الحدوث بين الإناث قبل انقطاع الدورة الشهرية، ولكن لدى المسنين تقل كثيرآ تلك الفجوة بين الرجال والنساء من حيث نسبة الإصابة.*

*- أكثر المفاصل عرضة لهذا المرض هو المفصل الذي يصل اصبع الابهام بالقدم، ولو أن مرض النقرس يمكنه أن يصيب أي مفصل بالجسم بما فيها مفاصل العمود الفقري نفسه، غير أنه تندر إصابة مفصلي الحوض والكتف بالمرض.*

*اسباب النقرس Causes* 

*يحدث مرض النقرس نتيجة زيادة نسبة أملاح حمض البوليك في الدم، مما يؤدي الى ترسبها في الأغشية الداخلية للمفصل وعظام المفصل حيث تحدث الآلام المميزة للمرض.*

*ويزيد من ارتفاع نسبة حمض البوليك في الدم وظهور هذه الأعراض:*
<LI dir=rtl>*الإكثار من تناول البروتينات الحيوانية animal protein.*
<LI dir=rtl>*تناول بعض المستحضرات الطبية كخلاصة الكبد.*
<LI dir=rtl>*التعرض للجراحات.*
<LI dir=rtl>*السمنة وارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم high levels of fat and cholesterol in the blood (hyperlipidemia)*
<LI dir=rtl>*العقاقير المدرة للبول*
<LI dir=rtl>*قصور الغدة الدرقية.*
<LI dir=rtl>*مرض الكلى*
<LI dir=rtl>*ارتفاع ضغط الدم غير المعالج* *(hypertension)*
<LI dir=rtl>*(وجود تاريخ عائلي بالإصابة بفرط حمض اليوريك في الدم. ) حيث تلعب الجينات الوراثية دوراً أيضاً في الإصابة بهذه الحالة حيث أثبتت الإحصائيات أن فرد واحد لكل أربع أشخاص مصابون بالنقرس يرجع لوجود تاريخ عائلي له.* *السكري النوع الأول Type 1 diabetes*
<LI dir=rtl>*العقاقير المستخدمة لعلاج ضغط الدم والتي تعمل علي خفض نسبة الأملاح والماء في الجسم*
<LI dir=rtl>*قلة النشاط (الحركة) مثل البقاء لفترات طويلة في السرير*
<LI dir=rtl>*التعب المفاجئ أو الإصابة*
<LI dir=rtl>*ضيق الشرايين*
<LI dir=rtl>*التقدم في السن**نقص التروية القلبية.*


*يمكن لأملاح حمض البوليك أن تترسب ايضاً بعيداً عن المفصل، وذلك تحت الجلد في بعض أجزاء الجسم كالكوع أو الأذن (*عقيدات على صيوان الأذن تسمى التوفات )*، وقد تترسب في الكليتين حيث تتسبب في تكوين حصوات بهما.*



*اعراض مرض النقرس Signs and symptoms* 

*يسبب النقرس ألمآ حادآ مفاجئآ ، وعادة ما يكون في قاعدة الاصبع الكبير(مفصل إبهام القدم) ، لكنه قد يصيب أ ي مفصل آخر وخاصة المفاصل التي أتلفتها حالات مرضية أخرى مثل الالتهاب العظمي المفصلي.*
*ويمكن أن يصيب النقرس شحمة الاذن والجلد المحيط بالنفصل ، وخصوصآ مفاصل الاصابع أو مؤخر العقب*

*وتبدأ الأعراض بآلام حادة مباغتة بالمفصل ، مع ظهور تورم وإحمرار حوله(تصبح المفاصل حمراء اللون ومتورمة) ، وقد يصاحب هذه الاعراض إرتفاع في درجة الحرارة (الحمى) ، وفي معظم الأحيان تحدث هذه الأزمات في فترة المساء ، لكن الأعراض لا تلبث أن تزول نهائيآ في ظرف اسبوع أو أكثر لتعاود الظهور مرة ثانية على فترات تمتد لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر او سنين.*

*تشخيص النقرس Screening and diagnosis* 

*- يعتمد تشخيبص مرض النقرس أساسآ على ملاحظة أعراضه المميزة، ويمكن التأكد من دقة التشخيص بإجراء تحليل معملي للكشف عن زيادة نسبة حمض البوليك في الدم، ولو أن إرتفاع معدل حمض البوليك في الدم لا يعني في كل الأحوال الإصابة بمرض النقرس.*

*- وطبيبك سوف يفحصك وقد يغرس إبرة في مفصلك المصاب (*withdraw fluid from the affected joint ) *للحصول على عينة من سائل المفصل لفحصها تحت الميكروسكوب ، فبالفحص المجهري يظهر بالسائل بلورات حمض البوليك،*
 

*- وقد يقوم الطبيب بإلتقاط افلام مشعة.*

*- وقد يقوم الطبيب بفحص البول* *Urine test*


*علاج النقرس Treatment , Prevention & Self-care* 

*1-**في الأزمات الحادة للمرض يجب أن يلتزم المريض بالراحة التامة في السرير، مع عمل كمادات باردة أو دافئة حسب إستجابة الألم لأي منهما.*
*2-يعطى المريض المسكنات اللاستيرودية المضادة للإلتهاب ( NSAID) مثل* *ibuprofen* *أن تخفف الألم الشديد ، وهناك اسلوب بديل وهي الأدوية الفعالة ضد المرض ومن أهمها عقار الكولشيسين والذي ينبغي تناوله بمجرد ظهور الأعراض ، ويستطيع دواء كوشيسين أن يقلل بقدر كبير من حدة النوبة لكنه كثيرى ما يسبب الاسهال*
*3-**ينصح بعدم تناول المريض للأسبرين (لأنه يثبط قدرة الجسم على إخراج حمض البوليك) ومركبات السلسيلات والأدوية المدرة للبول ، حيث إنها تسبب في ارتفاع نسبة حمض البوليك في الدم.* 
*4-**قد يحقن طبيبك مفصلك المصاب أو داخل العضلة بعقار الكورتيزون أو يصف لك عقاقير الكورتيزون تتناولها بالفم.*
*5-**ينصح بشرب كميات وفيرة من الماء لتخفيف تركيز حمض البوليك في البول ، ومن ثم تقلل من خطر تكون حصوات بالكلى.*
*6-**الإمتناع عن المشروبات الكحولية والتي تقلل من قدرة جسمك على اخراج حمض البوليك.*
*7-**الإقلال من تناول المأكولات الغنية بالبروتينات مثل : الكبد ، الكلى ، الرنجة ، الانشوجة ، والسردين لأنها تزيد مستويات حمض البوليك.*
*8- الإقلال من تناول البازيلاء والحبوب المجففة.*
*9-**قد يصف لك الطبيب عقار الوبيروينول مع عقار كوشيسين بجرعات منخفضة.*
*10- المحافظة على الوزن المثالي وتخفيف الوزن.*
*11- الحركة وعدم الكسل.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط الى الآن هي كا التالي:*
*أنين : 6 نقاط     * 
*شذى الزهراء : نقطة* 
*ابو طارق : نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*صورة جديدة ومرض جديد ربي يكفيكم كل شر ومرض*


*ماهو اسم هذا المرض في هذه الصورة؟* 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


صبحش الله بالنور والحب حبيبة قلبي

واضح بلا حاجه لبحث

المرض هو

دوالـي الـسـاقـيـن


لكن نطقطق على القوقل عشان نجلب بعض المعلومات*  


*دوالي الساقين Varicose (dilated)  veins

**هي حالة شائعة فهي العروق الزرقاء البارزة التي  نراها تحت الجلد في الساق و تظهر صمامات الأوردة كالعقد في هذه العروق. و قد يشعر  مريض دوالي الساقين بالإحساس بالألم في الساق و الثقل و يمكن أن يحدث بعض التورم في  الكاحل و القدم بالإضافة إلى أن الدوالي تسئ للشكل الجمالي للساق.




و يجب ملاحظة أن الدوالي عرضة للزيادة مع مرور الوقت لذا يجب أن نعمل جاهدين على  منع تطورها.

أسباب حدوث الدوالي:* 
*تزيد فرصة حدوث الدوالي مع التقدم في السن حيث  يحدث ضعف لجدران الأوردة نتيجة خلل في بعض البروتينيات الهامة المكونة له و هي  بروتين الكولاجين ( الذي يعطيها القوة ) و بروتين الاليستين الذي يعطيها  المرونة.**العامل الوراثي يزيد من فرصة حدوث  الدوالي.**تحدث الدوالي في الأشخاص الذين يقفون لفترات  طويلة أثناء اليوم و خاصة الذين يقفون بدون حركة و يعتبر السيدات من المعرضين بنسبة  أكبر لدوالي الساقين ( الضعف تقريبا ) أكثر من الرجال.**السمنة من الأشياء التي تجعل الشخص عرضة لحدوث  الدوالي.* *يمكن أن تحدث الدوالي أثناء الحمل نتيجة ضغط  الرحم على أوعية الحوض.**ارتداء الكورسيه ( المشد ) و الملابس الضيقة  خاصة عند البطن و الحوض الذي يمكن أن يضغط على الأوعية الدموية بالحوض مؤديا إلي  صعوبة صعود الدم من الساقين في اتجاه القلب مسببا الدوالي.**و يمكن أن تحدث مع أورام البطن و الحوض التي  تضغط على الأوعية.*
*كيف تحدث  الدوالي:
صمامات الأوردة عبارة عن صمامات تسمح بمرور الدم في اتجاه واحد  و هو رجوع الدم لأعلى في اتجاه القلب ثم تغلق لمنع رجوعه ثانية.*
*
*
**
*
*
*ضعف صمامات الأوردة و المسؤولة عن منع رجوع الدم بعد صعوده يؤدي لزيادة الضغط في  الجزء الذي يليه من الوريد مما يسبب شد و تمدد هذا الجزء مؤديا إلى الدوالي ، و هذا  يسبب أيضا زيادة الضغط على الصمام الذي يليه للأسفل مما ينتج عنه ضعفه أيضا و هكذا.  و بالتالي فعلى العضلات ( المضخة العضلية ) أن ترفع هذا العمود من الدم لأعلى بدلا  من أن ترفعه من صمام للآخر مما يصعب ذلك .*
*
*
**
*
*
*
*

*منع الدوالي و علاجها:*

 *مارس التمرينات باستمرار فهي تحافظ على النغمة العضلية  لعضلات الساقين و بالتالي تحسن من وظيفة المضخة العضلية و هي ضغط العضلات على جدران  الأوردة لتعمل على صعود عمود الدم في الوريد لأعلى في اتجاه القلب و منع تراكمه في  الساقين مسببا الدوالي أو جعل حالتها أكثر سوء .و تساعد التمرينات أيضا على تحسين  الدورة الدموية و تحميك من زيادة الوزن.*
*



*
 *تناول طعام قليل الدهون و الملح والسكر لمنع زيادة الوزن  التي تزيد من فرصة حدوث الدوالي.* *حرك قدميك باستمرار خاصة أثناء الجلوس الطويل (يمكنك مد  الساقين و عمل التمرين) أو الوقوف الطويل فهذا يساعد على تحسين الدورة الدموية ومنع  تراكمها في الساقين.*
*


*
 *امتنع عن التدخين فهو يرفع ضغط الدم و بالتالي يفاقم من  سوء حالة الدوالي.* *حاول دائما أن يكون المشي بديلا للوقوف حتى لو كان المشي  في نفس المكان.*  *ينصح الجنود الذين يضطرون إلى الوقوف طويلا بأن يقبضوا  عضلات السمانة ثم يرخوها و هذا يساعد على منع تراكم الدم بالساقين و يمكن لمرضي  الدوالي أن يتبعوا هذه الفكرة الجيدة إذا اضطروا للوقوف ثابتين لفترة طويلة و خاصة  في الجو الحار حيث تكون الأوعية متمددة أكثر.* *رفع الساق في وضع أفقي كلما أمكن ذلك أثناء اليوم.*
*


*
 *ارتداء الجورب الطبي المانع للدوالي و هو جورب ضاغط يمكن  أن يكون تحت الركبة أو إلى الفخذ و هو يضغط على الأوردة لمنع تراكم الدورة الدموية  بها و يفضل أن ترتديه بمجرد القيام من النوم فبل النزول من السرير قبل أن يكون الدم  قد تراكم في الأوردة و إذا لم ترتديه في هذا الوقت يمكنك أن ترتديه في أي وقت و لكن  بعد أن ترقد على السرير رافعا ساقيك على الحائط أو على وسادات لدقائق لتساعد في  رجوع الدم و عدم تراكمه في أوردة الساقين.* *أدي تمرينات البطن و الذراعين بعد تمرينات الساقين كالمشي  و الجري على جهاز الجري وهكذا فأداء تمرينات البطن و الذراعين بعد تمرينات الساقين  يؤدي إلى انتقال الدم ومنع تراكمه بالساقين بعد التمرين. تأكد بعد أن تقوم  بالتمرينات أن تنتهي بالتوقف التدريجي (التبريد) لشدة التمرين و ليس التوقف المفاجئ  حتى لا يكون هناك صعوبة في رجوع الدم للقلب و تراكمه في الساقين مؤديا لزيادة  الدوالي. ثم أدي بعض تمرينات الإطالة لعضلات الساقين.* *و  يفضل رفع الساقين أعلى من مستوي القلب لدقائق على فترات أثناء اليوم و خاصة بعد  فترات الوقوف الطويل أو بعد التمرين و يكون ذلك برفع الساقين على الحائط و إذا كان  ذلك غير ممكن يمكن رفعهما على مجموعه من الوسادات حيث يساعد ذلك الوضع على رجوع  الدم المتراكم إلى القلب و منع تراكمه بالساقين.*


*الله يعطيش الصحه والعافيه يارب

ولايوريك مكره في نفسش ولا في عزيز

وكفانه الله واياكم شر الأمراض

تقبلي حلـّـي ومروري

و


وصبحكم الله بالخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسلآم عليكم ..~*

*المرض [ دوالي الساقين ..*

*ربي يعطييك العاافية غاليتي ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> صبحش الله بالنور والحب حبيبة قلبي
> 
> واضح بلا حاجه لبحث
> 
> المرض هو
> ...



*ياهلا حبيبة قلبي انونة*
*صبحش ربي بالخير يا وجه الخير انتي*
*اجابتش صحيحة ونموذجية غناتي*
*ومعلومات  كلها روعة وريحتني من اني احط معلومات عن المرض*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتو وربي يريحش زي ما ريحتيني*
*تستحقي التقييم × 2* 
*ولك النقطة*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السسسلآم عليكم ..~*
> 
> *المرض [ دوالي الساقين ..*
> 
> *ربي يعطييك العاافية غاليتي ..*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا غناتي ليلاس*
*اجابة صحيحة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 

*صورة لمرض جديد*
 
*ماهو اسم هذا المرض في هذه الصورة؟* 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي


يا الله صباح الله خير

الله يكفينه اوياش وجميع المسلمين شر الأمراض


والمرض إسمو


الثعلبة المنطقية " تصيب منطقه "


أكتفي بإسمو 

تاركة فرصة جلب المعلومات للأعضاء الأعزّاء

على فكرة الصوره لم تكن ظاهرة 

لكن بطريقتي الخاصه طلعتها

وبتوقع الأعضاء ماراح تطلع معاهم

وهذه هي الصوره اعيد رفعها لهم





ينطيش الله الصحه والعافيه 

و

وصبحها الله بالخير*

----------


## ليلاس

* مساء الخير ..*

*الجوآب ..*

*الثعلبة المنطقية ..}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي
> 
> 
> يا الله صباح الله خير
> 
> الله يكفينه اوياش وجميع المسلمين شر الأمراض
> ...



*صباح الخير غناتي*
*ياهلا انونة حبيبتي*
*الإجابة صحيحة غناتي*
*ومشكورة يا حبيبتي على تنزيل الصورة*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يالغلا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ المولى*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * مساء الخير ..*
> 
> *الجوآب ..*
> 
> *الثعلبة المنطقية ..}*



*اجابة صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مرض الثعلبة أو الثعلبية او الصقع* *Alopecia areata* 

*تعريف ومقدمة :*

*أحد الامراض التي تصيب الشعر ، وهو سقوط الشعر في منطقة أو أكثر (مثل الرأس أو الذقن أو الشارب أو الحواجب والرموش أو الجسم والاطراف ) ، وتكون على شكل دائة أو بيضاوية ، وتحدث في الجنسين من سن 10 – 40سنة غالبآ .*

*يعرف داء الثعلبة بانه داء عضوي أو* *مرض مناعة ذاتية أو* *انه من الفطريات ، وقد تنتقل العدوى من انسان الى اخر بواسطة اشياء لوثتها الفطريات مثل القبعات والامشاط أو كرسي الجلوس أو عند ملامسة القطط والكلاب المصابة، وثمة نظرية تقول أن الثعلبة داء غير معد ، وهو يصيب كل الاعمار لا سيما الرجال .*

*إنه داء يظهر على شكل بقع مستديرة في جلدة الرأس يتساقط منها الشعر وتتقشر ، وأحيانآ يحمّر لون الجلد في اماكن الاصابة ويفرز بعض السوائل .*

*انواع الثعلبة :*

*1-**النوع الاول : يبدأ في سن مبكرة 10 سنوات ويستمر لفترة طويلة ، ويحدث الصلع الكلي في المستقبل بنسبة 75%*
*2-**النوع الثاني : يبدأ في أواخر مرحلة الطفولة وبداية مرحلة البلوغ ويمتد لفترة أقل من 3 سنوات ، ويحدث الصلع الكلي بنسبة 6%*
*3-**النوع الثالث : يبدأ في مرحلة البلوغ المبكر ، ويكون أحد الأبوين أو كلاهما مصابآ بارتفاع في ضغط الدم ، وهو سريع ويحدث الصلع الكلي بنسبة 39%*
*4-**النوع الرابع : يبدأ بعد سن الاربعين ويمتد لفترة طويلة ويحدث الصلع الكلي بنسبة 10%*

*اسباب الثعلبة :*

*الاسباب الفعلية للثعلبة غير معروفة ، ولكن هناك الكثير من العوامل التي تساعد في ظهورها*

*العوامل النفسية :* 
*فلقد أثبتت بعض الدراسات أن العامل النفسي له دور في ظهور الثعلبة في بعض الحالات وليس له دور في بعض الحالات الاخرى .*

*العامل المناعي :*
*حيث ترتبط الثعلبة بدرجة كبيرة في الحالات التي تتميز بزيادة الحساسية الجلدية وحساسية الصدر والانف .*

*اضطرابات الغدد ذات السبب المناعي :*
*ترتبط الثعلبة باضطراب الغدد ذات السبب المناعي كاضطراب الغدة الدرقية ومرض اديسون ومرض السكر والانيميا الخبيثة* 

*العوامل الوراثية :*
*حيث سجلت بعض الحالات التي تحدث في العائلات بنسبة 10 – 20 %*

*عوامل أخرى :*
*مثل امراض العينين والاسنان والبؤر الصديدية في مناطق الجسم المختلفة .*


*اعراض الثعلبة :*

*وتظهر الثعلبة إما في شعر الراس ، وهذا ما يحدث غالبآ ، وإما في أي منطقة شعرية في الجسم ، وتكون على هيئة دائرة محددة ويكون الجلد في هذه المنطقة ناعمآ أملس وأبيض مثل العاج ولايحتوي على اي شعر، وعلى اطراف هذه المنطقة يكون الشعر على هيئة علامة التعجب ، وتستمر هذه العملية لعدة أسابيع ، وبعدها ينمو الشعر في مدة تتراوح من 4 – 10 شهور ، وفي بعض الاحيان يستمر الشعر في السقوط من مناطق اخرى ، وهكذا...*
*وفي حدوالي 5 – 10 % من الحالات يسقط شعر الرأس كله، وفي 10% يسقط الشعر من اماكن أخرى غير الرأس مثل الرموش والحواجب والذقن وشعر العانة .*
*وفي حالات الثعلبة نجد الاظافر وقد اصابها بعض التغيرات مثل التنقيط في صفيحة الظفر مع تشققات طويلة .*

 


*تشخيص الثعلبه :*

*إن الاختبارات والفحوصات الروتينية ليست مفيدة في تأكيد الإصابة بالثعلبة، إن التشخيص غالباً مستند على ظهورها المفاجئ (خلال أيام أو أسابيع)*

*عمومآ إن أغلب الحالات يتم تشخيصها بالفحص السريري ولكن الطبيب المعالج قد يطلب بعض التحاليل المخبرية لاستبعاد الأسباب المرضية وعند ظهور التحاليل ضمن حدودها الطبيعية فإن ذلك دلالة على أن العوامل والضغوط النفسية (مادية- اجتماعية- إدارية- دراسية...الخ) قد يكون لها دور في ظهور الثعلبة.*

*علاج الثعلبة :*
*علاج الثعلبة الكيماوي غير كاف وغير فعال ،*
*-**من الادوية المستخدمة الكورتيزون* *cortisone* *الموضعي بالحقن أو بالفم حيث أنه يساعد مرضى كثيرين ويجعل الشعر ينمو مرة اخرى* 
*-**كذلك جلسات الاشعة فوق البنفسجية مفيدة في بعض الحالات*
*إن تلك الوسائل لها بعض الاثار الضارة على الجسم ولا تحقق النجاح مع جميع الناس*

*عمومآ فإن علاج الثعلبة يشمل :*
*-**لعلاج الثعلبة يتم استخدام مخلوط متساوي من مرهم كبريت بتركيز 10% ومرهم سالسليك وزيت خروع (ملعقة كبيرة من كل منهما ) وتدلك به اماكن الاصابة لمدة 5 دقائق ( ويفضل أن تكون قبل النوم مباشرة ) وتكرر مرتين باليوم ولمدة شهر كامل مع عدم توقف العلاج حتى مع تحسن الحالة بعد اسبوع من انبات الشعر .*
*-**يمكن علاج الثعلبة باستخدام المهيجات الموضعية*
*-**استخدام دواء المونوكسوديل minoxidil : وهو يساعد على نمو الشعر عن طريق تأثيره على الخلايا الليمفاوية بالدم والانسجة وعلى خلايا القرنية ببويضلات الشعر ، ولكن يصاحب استعماله ظهور شعر زائد في الوجه والذراعين والساقين مما يقلل من استعماله عن طريق الفم .*
*-**استخدام عقار السيكلوسبورين ، ولكن هناك احتمال تاثيره السام على الكبد والكلى .*
*-**استخدام مركبات الدامفيسيدون ، وهو يؤدي إلى نمو الشعر مرة أخرى ويحتمل ظهور اثار ضارة له .*

*الطب البديل و خلطات منوعة لعلاج الثعلبة :*
*·**وضع الفلفل مع عسل النحل والبصل على النار ، ثم تصفية الجميع بعد ذلك ويدهن به مكان الاصابة بالثعلبة مما يساعد على انبات الشعر*
*·**دهن مكان الثعلبة بعسل النحل بعد تدليك المنطقة مسبقآ بالخردل*
*·**خلط الصبر مع الخل ويدهن به موضع اصابة الثعلبة*
*·**يفيد استخدام عصارة الفجل وتدلك مكان الاصابة*

*علاج الثعبلة بالنباتات :*
*-**هناك مجموعة من النباتات تحتوي على مواد مهيجة للجلد ومنشطة للدورة الدموية كالثوم والخردل*
*-**الثوم أو البصل : يسحق بعض الثوم أو البصل سحقآ جيدآ ، ثم يدهن به مكان الثعلبة مرة واحدة في اليوم كل يومين وذلك حتى يظهر الشعر في مكان الإصابة*
*-**هناك استعمال اخر للثوم حيث يسحق بعض الثوم مع قليل من الملح الخشن ثم يضاف اليه قدر فنجان قهوة من الطحينية ويمزج جيدآ وقبل إستعماله يفرك مكان التثعلبة بواسطة قطعة قماش ليحمرّ لون الجلد الجلد ثم يدهن بهذا المزيج صباحآ ومساء مدة ستة أيام .*
*-**الخردل والماء : يموج بعض مسحوق الخردل بالماء الفاتر ويفرك مكان الثعلبة يوميآ ، وعند الشعور بحرقة في الجلد يغسل بالماء .*
*-**الصبّار : يعصر ويفرك المكان المصاب بعصيره يوميآ .*
*-**عصير القرّاص : تعصر النبتة الطازجة وتدهن الثعلبه بعصيرها عدة مرات في اليوم .*
*-**مسحوق الحنظل : يسحق ويمزج ببعض الماء ويدهن به الثعلبه .*

*علاجات بديلة للثعلبة التي تفرز القشور :*
*·**اليود والسبيرتو وزيت الزيتون : يؤخذ حوالي 50 نقطة من اليود عيار واحد ونصف، وفنجان قهوة من سبيرتو نقي عيار (95) ، وملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون ، وتمزج هذه المواد وتفرك بها جلدة الرأس بواسطة قطعة من القطن وذلك مرتين في الاسبوع ، ويستحسن عدم غسل الرأس إلا مرة واحدة في الاسبوع ويكون الغسل بمغلي حفنة من النخالة في عشرين لترآ من الماء يصفّى بعد الغلي ويضاف اليه كوب من الخلّ .*

*علاجات الـ ثعلبة الناتجة عن التوتر :*
*·**اكليل الجبل : تضاف ملعقة صغيرة من النبتة إلى فنجان ماء مغلي ، ويترك مغطى مدة 6 دقائق ثم يصفى بعدها ويشرب فاترآ على جرعات متعددة خلال المساء ، ويواضب على هذ العلاج 10 ايام متتالية .*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط الى الآن هي كا التالي:*
*أنين : 8 نقاط     * 
*شذى الزهراء : نقطة* 
*ابو طارق : نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*


*صورة لمرض جديد*
 
*ماهو اسم هذا المرض في هذه الصورة؟* 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا* 


*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

صبحها الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي

شحالش حبوبتي

إن شاء الله كل شيء تمام

والله يكفينه اوياكم شر ّ الأمراض

ويطيش الله الصحه والعافيه*
 

 
*الــحــصـــبــة
* 
*الحصبة* * Measles


* *الحصبة مرض انتقالي حاد، واسع الانتشار في سن  الطفولة، يتسبب عن الإصابة بفيروس الحصبة، ويتميز بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة مصحوب  برشح وسعال ورمد،  ويتبع ذلك طفح على جميع أجزاء الجسم. أول من عرف هذا المرض وميزه عن مرض الجدري  الطبيب العربي الفيلسوف الرازي وذلك في بغداد سنة 900 ميلادية. مدة الحضانة تتراوح  بين سبعة أيام وأربعة وعشرين يوما. يبدأ ظهور الطفح في اليوم الرابع من ارتفاع درجة  الحرارة، وبعد أربعة أيام أخرى تأخذ الحرارة بالهبوط ويتبع ذلك تكوين قشرة شبيهة  بالنخالة.




**مصدر العدوى ومخزنها هو الإنسان، تنتقل الحصبة  بواسطة الرذاذ والاتصال المباشر وغير المباشر عن طريق الأشياء الملوثة. وبعد الشفاء  من الحصبة يكتسب الشخص مناعة مدة الحياة.

جرعة واحدة من اللقاح تعطي مناعة لأكثر من سبع سنوات وعادة  يعطى اللقاح في السنة الأولى من العمر. يعطى اللقاح خاصة في المدارس حيث يتجمع عدد  كبير من الأطفال، وللأطفال المصابين بمرض  السل أو مرض القلب أو غير  ذلك من الأمراض المزمنة.

ولا يعطى اللقاح للمرأة الحامل،  ولا للمصاب بمرض سرطان الدم. ولا يعطى لمن يعالج بالكورتيزون أو بالأشعة وإعطاء  اللقاح قبل التعرض للعدوى أو في اليوم ذاته، يمنع حدوث المرض. أما إذا تأخر إعطاء  اللقاح فيعطى المصل المحصن.

يستعمل المصل المحصن لمنع الإصابة بالحصبة عندما  يختلط الطفل مع أطفال مصابين بالمرض على أن يكون ذلك في أسرع وقت ممكن بعد التعرض  للإصابة ليكون مفعوله الوقائي اكبر.* 


*هذا ما في جعبتي حنونه

جهود ُمباركه  غناتي

دمتي* *بكل محبه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الحصبة..

الحصبة هي مرض فيروسي معدي يصيب الاطفال ، و يسبب لهم بعض المضاعفات التي تكون خطيرة في بعض الاحيان .


الاعراض :

ترتفع درجة حرارة الطفل المصاب بالحصبة لمدة ثلاثة ايام يعاني فيها من زكام شديد و سعال جاف و احمرار و حرقان بالعينين ، وعند نهاية اليوم الثالث تظهر بقع بيضاء داخل الفم تشبه ذرات الملح ، وفي اليومين الرابع و الخامس يظهر طفح جلدي احمر اللون يبدأ خلف الاذنين ثم ينتشر على الوجه ، ثم الجذع ، واخيرا يغطي سائر الجسد .

يبدأ الطفح الجلدي بالتلاشي في اليوم السادس من بداية المرض ، و يتماثل الطفل للشفاء بعد مرور اسبوع .


طريقة العدوى :

تعتبر الحصبة من الامراض الفيروسية شديدة العدوى و ينتقل من شخص لآخر عن طريق العطاس و السعال و التماس المباشر مع الشخص المريض .

يكون الطفل معدياً قبل ظهور الطفح بخمسة ايام و لمدة خمسة ايام اخرى بعد ظهوره .

يُمنع الطفل من الذهاب الى المدرسة الى ان يتماثل للشفاء او لمدة اسبوع من ظهور الطفح الجلدي .

اما فترة الحضانة فتمتد من عشرة الى خمسة عشر يوماً .


مضاعفات الحصبة :

يتماثل معظم الاطفال المصابين للشفاء بعد إصابتهم للحصبة و تتكون لديهم مناعة دائمة ضد الفيروس المسبب للمرض .
يعاني الاطفال من مضاعفات الحصبة مثل الاصابة بالتهاب الاذن الوسطى او التهاب القصبة الهوائية او التهاب الرئتين .
كما ان نسبة صغيرة جداً من الاطفال يصابون بالتهاب الدماغ ( encephalitis ) الذي يمكن ان يؤدي الى حدوث مشكلات ذات عواقب وخيمة على الطفل المصاب .


العلاج ( علاج الحصبة ):

يُنصح الطفل المصاب بالحصبة بالراحة الى أن تنخفض درجة حرارته و يتماثل للشفاء في غرفة هادئة خافتة الضوء حتى لا تؤذي عينيه المتعبتين بسبب الالتهاب .

تعالج الحرارة المرتفعة بكمادات الماء و الباراسيتامول .

لا يوجد هناك علاج معين شاف للحصبة و لا تنفع المضادات الحيوية في ذلك فهي مرض فيروسي ، و يحتاج الطفل للمضادات الحيوية لعلاج المضاعفات البكتيرية مثل التهاب الأذن او التهاب الرئتين .

يعتبر اللقاح ضد الحصبة من اللقاحات الاساسية في جميع دول العالم .
ويعطى للطفل في نهاية السنة الاولى من العمر .

----------


## ليلاس

* مرض الحصبة ..}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> صبحها الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي
> 
> شحالش حبوبتي
> 
> ...



*ياهلا انونة حبيبتي*
*وصبح ربي بالخير والسعادة يارب*
*وانا بخير دام انتي بخير يالغلا*
*واجابتك صحيح ياقمر*
*وتم التقييم × 2*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي دوم اعجابي بك*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الحصبة..
> 
> الحصبة هي مرض فيروسي معدي يصيب الاطفال ، و يسبب لهم بعض المضاعفات التي تكون خطيرة في بعض الاحيان .
> 
> 
> الاعراض :
> 
> ترتفع درجة حرارة الطفل المصاب بالحصبة لمدة ثلاثة ايام يعاني فيها من زكام شديد و سعال جاف و احمرار و حرقان بالعينين ، وعند نهاية اليوم الثالث تظهر بقع بيضاء داخل الفم تشبه ذرات الملح ، وفي اليومين الرابع و الخامس يظهر طفح جلدي احمر اللون يبدأ خلف الاذنين ثم ينتشر على الوجه ، ثم الجذع ، واخيرا يغطي سائر الجسد .
> 
> ...



*هلا شذوي غناتي*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * مرض الحصبة ..}*



*اجابة صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*



*صورة لمرض جديد*
 
*ماهو اسم هذا المرض في هذه الصورة؟* 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا* 



*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيبة قلبي

الله ينطينه اوياكم الصحه ويلبسنه واوياكم الباس العافيه


واللهم كافينه من شر ّ الأمراض


جوابي

المرض هو* 

*( فــطــريــات الــفــم )*



*أترك للاعضاء جلب المعلومات*



*ينطيش الله العافيه والصحه والقوة 

ومايحرمنه من جهودش الرائعه وامنـّـش انتنيه الأروع

دمتي في قلبي  ياااحبيبة قلبي

أنونتش*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فطريات الفم هي كائنات حية دقيقة تتعايش مع خلايا الجسم و البكتيريا الموجودة في الفم. لا تصيب الفطريات الفم فقط، فقد تصيب أي جزء آخر في الجسم 



كيف يتعرض الإنسان الى الإصابة بفطريات الفم؟

توجد كمية قليلة من الفطريات داخل فم كل الكائنات الحية بما في ذلك الإنسان. لكن تتعاون بكتيريا الفم النافعة مع غيرها من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة على إبقاء كميات قليلة فقط من هذه الفطريات. لكن الإصابة ببعض الأمراض الصحية، أو التعرض للضغوط النفسية، أو حتى تناول المضادات الحيوية قد يقتل كميات كبيرة من البكتيريا النافعة و بذلك يفتح المجال أمام الفطريات بالتكاثر و النمو بشكل يصعب السيطرة عليه.

قد تصيب الفطريات أي شخص، فهي لا تقتصر على فئة معينة من الناس. ومع ذلك، فإن الإصابة أكثر شيوعا عند الأطفال الصغار و البالغين الكبار في العمر، والناس الذين يعانون من ضعف في جهاز المناعة. 

من الأدوية التي ينتج عنها مرض الفطريات كأحد الآثار الجانبية حيث تخل بتوازن الكائنات الحية الدقيقة في الفم:

مضادات الإلتهاب (الكورتيزون) 
المضادات الحيوية 
حبوب منع الحمل 
من الأمراض أو الوعكات الصحية التي تزيد من نمو فرطيات الفم:

أمراض السكري 
التهابات فيروس HIV (الإيدز) 
السرطان 
أمراض فقر الدم 
جفاف الفم 
الحمل (بسبب التغيرات في هرمونات جسم المرأة الحامل) 
إذا كان الشخص من المدخنين أو من الذين يستخدمون أطقم الأسنان الصناعية بشكل غير صحيح، فإن فرصة إصابتة بالفطريات عالية جدا. من الجدير بالذكر أن الأطفال المصابين بالفطريات ينقلون المرض لأمهاتهم أثناء إرضاعهم. يعد علاج الفطريات أمرا سهلا واحتمالات نجاحه عالية جدا عند الأطفال الذين يتمتعون بصحة جيدة، و لكن يصعب علاجه بالنسبة للأطفال الذين يعانون من ضعف في جهاز مناعتهم.

ما هي أعراض الإصابة بالفطريات؟

تظهر أعراض الفطريات فجأة و دون أية مقدمات، ومن الممكن أن يصبح المرض مزمن، أو أنه يدوم لفترة طويلة جدا. من العوارض الشائعة للفطريات ظهور علامات أو آثار بارزة بيضاء اللون وذات ملمس خشن داخل الفم - عادة تظهر على اللسان أو الخد من الداخل - ولكنها أيضا تظهر على سقف الفم من أعلى أو على اللثة أو لوزة الحلق أو على الحلق من الخلف. 

الإصابة بالفطريات مؤلمة جدا وقد تنزف بعض الأحيان عند حكها أو تفريش الأسنان. في معظم حالات الإصابة، فإن هذه البقع أو الآثار تمتد إلى المريء مسببة أعراضا أخرى تشمل:

ألم أو صعوبة عند البلع 
الشعور بأن الطعام يعلق في الحلق أو منطقة الصدر الوسطى 
ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم وذلك في حالة ضرر أو إصابة المريء 
قد تنتشر الفطريات إلى أجزاء أخرى من الجسم، مثل الكبد، الرئة، والجلد. يكون هذا الأمر أكثر شيوعا عند مرضى السرطان و المصابين بالإيدز أو عند الأشخاص الذين لا يتمتعون بجهاز مناعة سليم.

كيف يتم تشخيص الفطريات؟

في حالة إصابة الفم:

يجري طبيب الاسنان تشخيصه للمرض عن طريق فحص الفم. حيث يبحث عن الآثار أو البقع المميزة للمرض داخل الفم، وعلى اللسان، أو على الخد من الداخل. ويقوم الطبيب بتفريش هذه الآثار البيضاء برفق فينتج احمرار ونزيف بسيط لهذه المنطقة من الفم. وقد يلجأ إلى استئصال نسيج حي من المنطقة المشتبه بإصابتها بالفطريات وفحصها بالمجهر للتأكد من تشخيص المرض.

في حالة إصابة المريء:

يقوم طبيب الاسنان بإجراء فحصوات أخرى تشمل أخذ عينة من الحلق (حيث يتم مسح الحلق من الخلف بقطنة معقمة لدراسة أو فحص الجراثيم مجهريا). 
قد تحتاج حالة المريض أحيانا إلى فحص طبي داخلي يشمل المريء، المعدة، والأمعاء الدقيقة (حيث يقوم الطبيب المختص بفحص البطانة الداخلية لهذه الأعضاء من الجسم بواسطة كاميرا صغيرة محمولة أو مثبتة على طرف أنبوب دقيق يعبر يمر إلى هذه الأجزاء من الجسم. 
من الطرق الأخرى للكشف عن المرض استخدام الاشعة السينية للأخذ صور للمريء. 
كيف يمكن علاج الفطريات؟

الأدوية المضادة للفطريات: يتم تناول هذه الأدوية لفترة بين الـ10 إلى 14 يوم. تتوفر هذه الأدوية على شكل أقراص - lozenges - أو سائل والتي يطلب من المريض أن يستخدمها للغرغرة قبل بلعها. 

سيستخدم طبيب الاسنان طرق علاجية معينة تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على العمر وسبب الإصابة و نوعها. 

بما أن ظهور التهابات أو أضرار صحية للفطريات المبيضة يدل على مشاكل صحية أخرى غير الفطريات، فقد يقترح طبيب الاسنان على المريض مراجعة طبيب مختص ليفحصه و ليشخص حالته بالضبط ومن ثم تحديد الطريقة المناسبة للعلاج.

كيف يمكن تجنب فطريات الفم؟

تساهم العادات أو الممارسات الآتية في الحد من إصابتك بالفطريات:

اتباع ارشادات نظافة الفم والأسنان: تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة مرتين في اليوم على الأقل وبالخيط مرة في اليوم على الأقل. 

اجتناب استخدام غسول الفم بشكل مستمر: تعمل هذه المنتجات على الإخلال بتوازن الكائنات العضوية الدقيقة داخل الفم. 

مراجعة الطبيب بانتظام: عليك زيارة طبيب ألاسنان بنتظام خصوصا إذا كنت تعاني من مرض السكري أو كنت ممن يستخدمون أطقم الأسنان الصناعية 

الإقلاع عن التدخين: استشر طبيب أسنانك عن أفضل الطرق لمساعدتك على التوقف عن التدخين.*

----------

